# Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. August 2005)

Moin,
ich habe Eure Vorschläge mal angenommen und diesen Thread eröffnet. Ab sofort könnt ihr euch hier auslassen und diskutieren über Fragen die bei den Fangmeldungen aufgetreten sind.
Im Gegenzug werde ich weiter alles Löschen bei den wirklichen Fangmeldungen das dort die Übersicht erhalten bleibt.


----------



## Hamburgspook (4. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Moin,

@Board-Moderator.

Danke schön, denke es kommt sehr gut an. Will daher mal gleich loslegen.

@der_Jig

Wie sieht es mit Euch aus ?

Sind am 11.08.05 und 12.08.05 auf der Sirius, Do. das erstmal mit Frauen. :m 
Freitag lieber wieder alleine. Ist sonst noch ein Boardie an den Tagen an Board ?

Gruß
Hamburgspook


----------



## Tyron (4. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Moin moin

Ich wollt evtl Freitag mal wieder mit nem Kumpel los.
Ob Heili-town, Laboe oder Eckernförde weiß ich/wir aber noch nicht...


----------



## Hamburgspook (10. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Moin,

heute irgendwo jemand mit dem Kutter los gewesen. War wirklich bft 7 ?
Angeln möglich ?
Wollten eigentlich morgen.....aber Wetter scheint nicht besser zu werden....

Gruß
Hamburgspook


----------



## kiepenangler (10. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				Hamburgspook schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> heute irgendwo jemand mit dem Kutter los gewesen. War wirklich bft 7 ?
> Angeln möglich ?
> ...


 
war nicht los, aber die kutter aus heiligenhafen waren alle draussen. hab ich auf der webcam gesehen. bei starken westwind fahren die ja immer unter sundbrücke durch, da kann man dann bei dollem westwind noch relativ gut angeln.


----------



## JapanRot (10. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

ich würde an deiner Stelle lieber noch ein paar Tage warten.
Ich war Montag bei Wind 2-3 raus bis zur Tonne 5, es wurde nicht sonderlich viel gefangen und es waren ohne Ende Schleppkutter unterwegs. Mit dem vielen Wind kam wieder ordentlich frisches Wasser nach...ich denke wenn es wieder ein bisschen ruhiger wird erholt sich das wieder und mit den Fängen geht es wieder bergauf.
Und ich wäre nicht gerade scharf unter die Sundbrücke durchzufahren und dort zu fischen. Das blieb mir bisher zum Glück immer erspart.

Trend für die Ostsee:

bis Freitag Abend: Im Südteil westliche Winde um 6, sonst West bis Nordwest um 5.

für Sonnabend: westliche Winde 6, Nordteil 5.

für Sonntag: westliche Winde 5, Südteil später südliche Winde 4.


----------



## kiepenangler (10. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				JapanRot schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich wäre nicht gerade scharf unter die Sundbrücke durchzufahren und dort zu fischen. Das blieb mir bisher zum Glück immer erspart.


 
jo das stimmt, unter der sundbrücke durch sind die fänge im moment nicht besonders gut. und bei tonne5 waren sie letztens schon fleißig am schleppen.#q  vor 2 wochen war da noch richtig viel fisch.


----------



## Hamburgspook (11. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Moin,

sorry,dass die Frage eventl. etwas blöd rübergekommen ist. 
Is mir schon klar das die Fänge nicht so prickrelnd wie wo vier Wochen waren. Die Frage bezog sich auf die Sirirus da ich 2-3 Mal im Monat mit der Sirius fahre und einfach nur wisssen wollte ob wirklich bft 7 waren und ob Andreas morgen los will, und die anderen Kutter generell starten, da ich Besuche habe und wir eventl. ausweichen müssen.

Gruß
Hamb8rgspook


----------



## kiepenangler (16. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



> Da mal so auf nur 10 Kutter hohgerechnet, sind 7500 Fische am Tag, 52.500 Fische die Woche, 210.000 Fische im Monat und 2,52 Mio. im Jahr. Ist zwar ne Milchmädchenrechnung, zeigt aber dass auch Angler ausreichend zum Schrumpfen der Bestände beitragen...


 
@ tobsn#6 

du vergisst dabei, das die fänge vom kutter nicht immer so gut sind! das sind nur wenige ausnahmen! manchmal werden aufm kudder auch nicht mehr als 100 fische am tag gefangen, teilweise auch noch weniger. und ausserdem sind nicht immer 50 leute aufm kudder, das is fast nur zur hochsaison im sommer so. also stimmt bei deiner rechnung und aussage was nicht! solltest diese faktoren berücksichtigen und nicht einfach sowas schreiben.#q


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (17. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Moin Moin!!
Da sich in dem Fangmeldungenthread einige negativ über die Verwendung des (zweiten) "Kopfdrilling" geäussert haben, möchte ich an dieser Stelle mal meine Meinung zu dem Thema abgeben. Ich benutze diesen Drilling nämlich auch wenn ich mit Pilker pur fische. Das hat aber nichts damit zu tun das ich darauf aus bin die Fische vorsätzlich zu reissen. Das  hat einfach nur was mit dem fressverhalten der Dorsche an einigen Tagen zu tun. Ich bin darauf gekommen als ich mal mit Pilk pur gefischt habe und auch ne Menge Bisse hatte, diese aber nach ein zwei Kopfschlägen wieder weg waren (genau die Situation die der Jig in seinem letzten Fangbericht geschildert hat) Ich war nach dem 10ten Aussteiger schon der verzweiflung nahe was ich den noch anstellen sollte um die Fische sicher zu haken. Da fiel mir ein Bericht aus der Rute und Rolle ein wo es auch um diesen Kopfdrilling ging. Ich also auch den kleinsten Drilling den ich dabei hatte aus meiner Kiste gefingert und mittels Sprengring an der Einhängeöse des Pilks befestigt. Und was soll ich Euch sagen, den Rest des Tages war meine Bissausbeute 100% und alle aber auch wirklich alle Dorsche hatten sich den Pilk "vom Kopf her"voll eininhaliert. Ich weiß auch nicht warum die Dorsche das zu bestimmten Zeiten so machen, aber mir hat der Kopfdrilling schon den einen oder anderen Pilktag wo die Fische "spitz" gebissen haben gerettet. Mehr gerissene Dorsche konnte ich mit dem zusätzlichen Drilling auch nicht verzeichnen. Wenn ich allerdings merke das der Dorsch den Köder voll attakiert entferne ich den zweiten Drilling auch schnell wieder, den er stellt ja auch eine zusätzliche Hängergefahr da. Bin mal gespannt welche Erfahrungen Ihr mit dem Dreilling gemacht habt. Oder wie Eure Meinung dazu ist...


----------



## welsfaenger (17. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Hallo,

das mit dem Kopfdrilling ist so eine Sache. Ich persönlich hatte auch nur mit dem Schwanzdrilling bisher keine größeren Probleme, man muß dann eben nur sehr fein und vor allem Konzentriert angeln.
Nur bei meinem letzten Kuttertrip hatten einige Angler Dríllinge Marke XXXL von vornerein oben eingehängt und das kann mir keiner mit einem womöglichen schwierigen Beissverhalten erklären. Wenn mann nacher deren Angeltechnik mal beobachtet ist es auch kein Wunder das die keinen feinen Biss merken #d . Einfach nur volle Kanne die Rute hochreissen bringt natürlich nichts. Das sind in meinen Augen einfach nur Angler die es einfach nicht können und in keinster Weise Waidgerecht angeln. Aber das sind eben nur Fischgeile Aasgeier. 
Was mich am meisten freut, die standen in der Spitze, ich an der Seite, und ich hatte trotzdem mehr gefangen als diese "Aasgeier".


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (17. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Hallo Welsfänger!!
Drilling Marke XXL und dann reissen was das Zeug hält ist auch absolut nicht das Ziel welches ich mit dem Kopfdrilling verfolge!!!Sowas ärgert mich dann auch, denn das hat mit Angeln dann wirklich nicht mehr viel zu tun!!! Und was das leichte Fischen anbelangt, so bin ich ganz Deiner Meinung!! Ich fahre ca 15mal im Jahr mit´m Kutter zum Pilken, mindestens die gleiche Anzahl der Tage verbringe ich mit´m kleinen Boot auf der Ostsee. Ich für meinen Teil behaupte da mal das ich sehr wohl das " so leicht wie´s geht/möglich ist Pilken beherrsche. Ich für meinen Teil habe diese Erfahrung mit dem Kopfdrilling, die ich oben geschildert habe gemacht und werde Ihn auch in Zukunft ohne schlechtes Gewissen einsetzten wenn ich merke, das ich ohne diesen Drilling übermäßig viele Aussteiger habe.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (17. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

also ich nehm den auch gerne,den  dubiosen kopfdrilling,meistens so größe 6--4,dickdrahtig!
meine meinung,die spitzen bisse kommen von vorne,als der dorsch steht mit dem kopf zum geführten pilker hin und beißt dann von vorne,was dorschjaeger75 ja auch bestätigt!inhalierung pur!bloß andersrum!
hast du dann keinen kopfdrilling,steht der schwanzdrilling ""verkehrtrum""im maul,oder aber in den meisten fällen noch außerhalb des mauls.
folge,aussteiger!
mit kopfdrilling,fast keine aussteiger!die hängen!
logischweise ist bei der verwendung,das dorsche ab und zu außen am kopf ""beißen"",das ist aber kein reißen,sondern meistens eine art fehlbiss der dann in der augenpartie oder unterseite des kopfes sitzt!
betonung auf fehlbiss!!!der dorsch schießt vorbei und zack sitzt der drilling woanders fest!genauso verhakt sich des öfteren der 2te drilling irgendwo,das aber während des drills!
das ""haken von außen" kann einem aber auch genauso ohne kopfdrilling passieren,das kennt wohl jeder der oft pilken geht!


----------



## Fynn_sh (17. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Moin

zwischendurch sind die Fänge ja für 2-3 Wochen wieder gesunken, dahcte schon der ganze Spuk ist vorbei und nun wieder ein paar Fangmeldungen von 20 +  :m 

Werde am 11. September wieder auf der Sirius sein.

Gruß
Fynn


----------



## kiepenangler (17. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				fischer-man1 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> zwischendurch sind die Fänge ja für 2-3 Wochen wieder gesunken, dahcte schon der ganze Spuk ist vorbei und nun wieder ein paar Fangmeldungen von 20 + :m
> 
> ...


 
jo, dachte ich auch schon. kann man nur hoffen das der september nicht so schlecht wie das letzte jahr wird#c


----------



## Gast 1 (17. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Wichtig ist meiner Meinung nach nicht, was einzelne Angler (Könner) fangen.
Wichtig ist der Schnitt durch alle Angler.


----------



## MS FORELLE Kpt. (17. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Hy Falk,

da kann ich Deine Meinung überhaupt nicht teilen. Mich intressiert, was ein guter Angler fängt und nicht, was einer zufällig in die Kiste kriegt, der eigentlich gar nicht weiss, was er tut.  #d  
Z.B. am letzten So. hatte der Tagesbeste auf der FORELLE alleine weit über 50 maßige Dorsche  #6  geangelt, hat in aller Ruhe zwischendurch filetiert und auch noch mehrere Pausen gemacht, wenn viele Nemos kamen. Das ist für mich doch ein deutliches Zeichen, dass genug Fisch unterm Boot war  :m  und die auch in Beisslaune waren. Also hätte oder hat jeder Angler auch an einem weniger guten Platz locker seine 25 oder mehr Fische fangen können. Wenn dann da noch einer mit 2 Dorschen von Bord geht, hat er das Pilken eben noch nicht begriffen.  #c Dieser Angler ist für mich aber nicht repräsentativ, sondern nur der Tagesbeste. Daran kann jeder abschätzen, wie gut man selbst ist und sich auf die Bedingungen des Angeltages einstellen konnte. 

Gruß

Bernhard  :g


----------



## Ines (17. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				MS FORELLE Kpt. schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn dann da noch einer mit 2 Dorschen von Bord geht, hat er das Pilken eben noch nicht begriffen.
> :g


 
Wie "begreift" man denn das Pilken? Ich erlebe das auf fast jeder Kuttertour, daß an Bord ein paar "ältere Herren" sind, die fangen einen Fisch nach dem anderen, während ich und ein paar andere nur hin und wieder mal einen Dorsch aus dem Wasser ziehen. Ich verbuche das dann immer unter: Na ja, die haben ja wohl auch mehr Erfahrung. Trotzdem würde mich das sehr interessieren, was die können, was ich nicht kann - deren Pilkbewegungen sehen auch nicht anders aus als meine, und deren Pilker auch nicht. Wie fühlt man denn die Bisse besser, wie verhindert man Aussteiger? Bei Aussteigern frage ich mich zum Beispiel immer: Habe ich den Anhieb nicht richtig gesetzt, oder hätte ich nicht lieber noch vorsichtiger beim Pumpen sein sollen? Also war ich zu energisch oder zu vorsichtig? Das weiß ich dann einfach nicht.

Wäre für Tipps dankbar.

Ines


----------



## Gast 1 (17. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				MS FORELLE Kpt. schrieb:
			
		

> Hy Falk,
> 
> da kann ich Deine Meinung überhaupt nicht teilen. Mich intressiert, was ein guter Angler fängt und nicht, was einer zufällig in die Kiste kriegt, der eigentlich gar nicht weiss, was er tut. #d
> Dieser Angler ist für mich aber nicht repräsentativ, sondern nur der Tagesbeste. Daran kann jeder abschätzen, wie gut man selbst ist und sich auf die Bedingungen des Angeltages einstellen konnte.
> ...



Moin Bernhard,

gemeint war da auch und besonders das persönliche Guiding von uns.

Bei den Fischen unter dem Boot hätten die Könner locker ihre Fische gefangen.

Wir haben es ja selbst erlebt, wenn Jan oder andere Topangler nicht navigieren mußten, oder wie ich zusätzlich als "Leibsklave" statt angeln eher die Fische gaffen, landen und teilweise auch versorgen mußte.

Meine Ergebnisse nach all den Aktivitäten lagen immer im Top - Bereich.

Mir war aber wichtiger, als Fische zu fangen, den Anglern die Fangmöglichkeit zu geben. Wer bei vollem Echo und reichlich Fisch nichts oder nur wenig fängt, sollte beraten werden.

Trotzdem ist mir wichtig, auf deiner Dana, den Anglern was zu vermitteln und wenn die dann bei Dir an Bord sind, können sich Einige warm anziehen.#6#6#6


----------



## Sailfisch (17. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				Ines schrieb:
			
		

> Wie "begreift" man denn das Pilken? Ich erlebe das auf fast jeder Kuttertour, daß an Bord ein paar "ältere Herren" sind, die fangen einen Fisch nach dem anderen, während ich und ein paar andere nur hin und wieder mal einen Dorsch aus dem Wasser ziehen. Ich verbuche das dann immer unter: Na ja, die haben ja wohl auch mehr Erfahrung. Trotzdem würde mich das sehr interessieren, was die können, was ich nicht kann - deren Pilkbewegungen sehen auch nicht anders aus als meine, und deren Pilker auch nicht. Wie fühlt man denn die Bisse besser, wie verhindert man Aussteiger? Bei Aussteigern frage ich mich zum Beispiel immer: Habe ich den Anhieb nicht richtig gesetzt, oder hätte ich nicht lieber noch vorsichtiger beim Pumpen sein sollen? Also war ich zu energisch oder zu vorsichtig? Das weiß ich dann einfach nicht.
> 
> Wäre für Tipps dankbar.
> 
> Ines



Hallo Ines!

Ich glaube die Aussteiger sind nícht das Problem! Viel wichtiger ist das Material! M.E. mindestens 3m Rute, 0,10 -0,14 geflochtene Schnur, dann bemerkst Du die Bisse besser, darauf kommt es m.E. an! Guter Kontakt zum Pilker ist das Maß aller Dinge!


----------



## Gast 1 (17. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ines!
> 
> Ich glaube die Aussteiger sind nícht das Problem! Viel wichtiger ist das Material! M.E. mindestens 3m Rute, 0,10 -0,14 geflochtene Schnur, dann bemerkst Du die Bisse besser, darauf kommt es m.E. an! Guter Kontakt zum Pilker ist das Maß aller Dinge!



Hallo Ines,

manchmal ist weniger Mehr.

Sehr oft fangen wir auf kleinen Booten ohne Bewegung der Angel beim Jiggen, aber noch mehr fängt man, wenn man aktiv ein wenig macht.

Je nach Köder ein wenig anders.


----------



## JapanRot (18. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				MS FORELLE Kpt. schrieb:
			
		

> Z.B. am letzten So. hatte der Tagesbeste auf der FORELLE alleine weit über 50 maßige Dorsche  #6  geangelt,...



Wiieeee bitte ?!?! ich hab doch Sonntag gar nicht geangelt...    wird Zeit das ich mal wieder an Bord komme  #6 
Ist ja schon wieder 2 Wochen her *grmpf*

Gruß... das "Streifenhörnchen"


----------



## Hamburgspook (18. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Moin,

@Ines

Sailfish hat es schon gesagt.
Das richtige Material, ruhig feiner und einen spürbaren Kontakt zum Pilker.
Das geht am besten mit geflochtener. 

Da ist die Pilkerwahl natürlich auch immens wichtig. Nicht zu schwer, nicht zu leicht der Drift halt angepaßt. Was sich im laufe des Tages natürlich verändern kann.

Ruhig häufiger mal wechseln, schauen über was für einem Grund Ihr fischt
und was die Dorsche gerade fressen.

Beispiel letzte Woche. Kollege neben mir hat sich mit einem, orange/lila Jig mit Wattwurm versehen dumm und dämlich gefangen. Schwarz, schwarz/rot oder rot lief nur zeitweise.

Ging mir ähnlich, Pilker häufiger gewechselt und komischerweise lief auf einmal der schwarz/rote Pilker wie doof. ;+ 

Ein offenens Auge und ein wenig mitdenken, wie das Boot gerade driftet und merken wo die Schwärme standen. Mit der entsprechenden langen Rute kann man so z.B. einen Platz wo gefangen wurde wieder anpeilen und nicht stumpf am Boot runterlassen.

Pilkerführung ist natürlich auch wichtig. Aber da Gefühl bekommt man halt mit der Zeit.

Beachtest Du die Punkte wirst Du merken das Du mit Sicherheit besser fängst.
Wenn die Dorsche da sind und gefunden werden, aber nicht in Beißlaune sind, sollte man schon eine gewisse Anzahl an verschiedenen Ködern ausprobieren.

Gruß
hamburgspook


----------



## mefohunter84 (19. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Ja also ich war am Mittwoch (17.08.), nach gut zwei Monaten  |kopfkrat , wieder mal zum angeln an der Ostsee. Die Tour führte mich und mein Schlauchboot nach Süssau. Genügend Wattis hatte ich im Gepäck. Der Wind wehte leicht aus nördlichen Richtungen und die Strömung verlief recht flott von Süd nach Nord. Abgesehen hatte ich es auf ein paar "Platte". Die Sonne meinte es auch sehr gut mit mir. Gegen 11:00 Uhr schipperte ich raus und versuchte zunächst auf 6m mein Glück. Gefischt habe ich mit zwei Ruten, an denen ich, wie gehabt, Buttlöffel montiert hatte. |supergri 
Eine Rute steckte im Rutenhalter, die Andere führte meine Hand zur hoffentlich reichen Beute.  |supergri 
Aber auf 6m tat sich garnichts.  |kopfkrat
Also mal etwas tiefer probieren. Bei 7-8m ging dann die Post so richtig ab. Dorsch auf Dorsch ließ sich überreden, mal mein Boot zu inspizieren.  :m 
Es waren gute Fische darunter. Ein 6 Pfünder und ein 8 Pfünder bildeten die Spitze. Behalten habe ich am Ende 6 Stück. Man soll ja nicht ausverschämt werden. Doch mit nem Butt hat`s leider nicht geklappt.  |kopfkrat   #d 
Dennoch war es mal wieder ein toller Tag. Und das ist ja nach wie vor die Hauptsache.  :m


----------



## MS FORELLE Kpt. (21. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Hy Ines,

an Bord halte ich für wichtig, dass die Kommunikation zwischen  Schiffsführer und Angler stimmt. Wenn der Angler nicht versteht, was der am Ruder für ein Konzept verfolgt, geht´s daneben.
Wenn das  Boot also genau über dem Schwarm liegt, muß der Angler nur fallen lassen. Stoppt das Boot aber so, dass es auf die Fische erst zutreibt, muß der Angler anders reagieren. Manchmal stehen die Fische einen Meter über Grund - dann ist eben "Altdeutsche Pilkart" angesagt (hoch reißen).
Wenn es vom Skipper keine Info gibt, muß man selbst herausfinden oder beobachten, wo die Fische beißen. Beim genaueren Hinsehen erkennt man doch den Unterschied zwischen den Profis und dem Stiel der "normalen" Angler. Das kann sich natürlich von Drift zu Drift ändern. . . .
Probier es doch bei uns an Bord mal aus.

Gruß

Bernhard  :m


----------



## Hack (21. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Hi Leutz,


kurze Zwischenfrage:

War wer am *Samstag 20.8. auf der MS Simone*, Eckernförde?!

Wir wollten ja, standen aber auf der A7 vor Walsrode geschlagene 2,5 Stunden in der Totalsperrung, so dass wir mit ansehen mussten, wie unser Navi Minute für Minute eine spätere Ankunftszeit angab *schniiiief* :c 

...haben es dann letztendlich nicht mehr zum Abfahrtszeitpunkt geschafft :r :c ...

Trotzdem oder gerade deswegen würde ich gern wissen, was so gefangen wurde an dem Tag?!?!!

Würd sagen...nächster Angriff in 2 Wochen....dann fahrn wir aber schon nen Tag vorher los....muhahahheh!

Hack


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Hallo Hack!

Willkommen an Board!  #h 

Das ist natürlich echtes Pech mit der Sperrung...  #q 

was auf der Simone gefangen wurde weiss ich leider nicht aber wir wollen in 2 Wochen auch wieder los! Wir sind am 09.09 an Bord.


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Hallo Ines!

Das was Bernhard segat hat ist wichtig! Der Kontakt zwischen Kapitän und Anglern muss immer stehen. Oder Du besuchst den Kapitän mal in seiner Butze und lässt Dir das Echo erklären


----------



## angelcarsten (22. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Hallo


Da ich am Samstag den 27.08.05 eine Woche nach Rügen fahre, möchte ich da schon mal gerne einen Kutter besuchen.
Kennt sich da oben einer  mit den ´Kuttern (Sassnitz,Schaprode)aus .


Gruss Angelcarsten


----------



## angelcarsten (22. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Kennt sich da keiner aus:c :c :c :c :c :c :c :c :c :c :c


----------



## MS FORELLE Kpt. (22. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

In Saßnitz IMMER auf die RÜGENLAND. Bei Manni bist Du in besten Händen und immer direkt überm Fisch.

Grüß schön von mir

Bernhard


----------



## angelcarsten (23. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Danke #h #h 


Nächste mal bin ich wieder bei dir !!!!!!!!!!


Gruss angelcarsten


----------



## Ines (24. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Hallo,
ich wollte mich noch bedanken für eure Tipps. Manches mache ich im Grunde ja auch so - geflochtene Schnur, leichte Pilker, immer Kontakt usw. Aber um Kontakt mit dem Schiffsführer werde ich mich in Zukunft mehr kümmern.
Außerdem habe ich gestern auf der MS Peter 2 von Travemünde aus so viel Fisch gefangen, daß ich jetzt auch wieder zufrieden bin...

Beste Grüße von Ines


----------



## Gast 1 (26. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				Ines schrieb:
			
		

> Beste Grüße von Ines



Zu deiner Signatur:

"Im Wasser.............................................................,"
dann kommt ein Hai von links daher, 
verzehrt den Fisch mit Haut und Haar,
ist zwar traurig aber wahr.

Das Meer ist weit, das Meer ist blau, im Wasser schwimmt kein Kabeljau.:q


----------



## Ines (26. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

@Falk,

ich glaube, das geht so weiter:

...da kam ein Hai von ungefähr,
ich glaub von links, ich weiß nicht mehr,
und fraß...

Müßte von Heinz Erhardt sein.


Dicke Fische wünscht

Ines


----------



## Skorpion (28. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute, Ich mahne noch ein mal an hier nur Fangmeldungen nach vorgegbenen Muster einzustellen, alles andere auch Fotos werde ich ab sofort wieder entfernen. .



Hi Jörg,

Hab dein Beitrag in den Fangmeldungen jetzt gelesen. Sollte ich meine Bilder und den kurzen Text löschen, dann werde ich das einfach mal machen. Musst   nur bescheid sagen  
Gut finde ich, daß du erstmal noch ne Info gibst und nicht sofort die Beiträge einfach so löscht #6


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (28. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Nö Scorpion, lass das mal so stehen. Ich wollte das nur noch mal für die Zukunft sagen.


----------



## Gast 1 (29. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				Ines schrieb:
			
		

> @Falk,
> 
> ich glaube, das geht so weiter:
> 
> ...



Genau Ines,:m:m:m

ich hatte es aus dem Kopf zitiert, 
es ist von Heinz Ehrhard.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

@ Falk,
wenn du Bilder hast kannst du sie doch hier posten und mit deiner Fangmeldung verlinken. Das ist die beste Lösung.


----------



## Gast 1 (29. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> @ Falk,
> wenn du Bilder hast kannst du sie doch hier posten und mit deiner Fangmeldung verlinken. Das ist die beste Lösung.



Ja, paßt schon.#h#h


----------



## Hamburgspook (31. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Moin,

jemand am 09.09.2005 auf der Langeland in Laboe ?
Sirius hat Vollcharter.

Vielleicht sieht man sich.

Viele Grüße
Hamburgspook


----------



## Dadycool21 (12. September 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Hallo,

fahre am 15.09.05 mit der MS Dessau (Warnemünde)

wie sind eure derzeitigen Erfahrungen???

Gruß
AH


----------



## Zanderstipper (14. September 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Ich hab's eben unter "Was gefangen wird" schon geschrieben, muss es aber nochmal loswerden, weil's mich einfach aufregt und ich's nicht verstehen kann. War am 12. auf der Blauort im Bug und hatte neben mir einen der Angler, die oft an solchen Stellen stehen, mit Top-Gerät und anscheinend viel Ahnung vom Angeln. Er hat auch wirklich gut gefangen, aber jeder Fisch wurde nur eben mit dem Kopf gegen die Reeling geschlagen, zappelnd in die Kiste geworfen und dann schnell weitergeangelt. 

Ich kann ja verstehen, dass man gerne weiterangeln möchte, wenn der Fisch gerade da ist, und vielleicht hat er auch einen oder 2 Fische mehr gefangen als ich, weil ich die Fische abgeschlagen habe, aber wo bleibt denn da die Achtung vor der Kreatur? Er hat ja noch nicht mal einen Totschläger dabei gehabt. #d 
Ich finde, dass gerade diejenigen, die einen auf Profi machen und oft auf dem Kutter sind, mit guten Beispiel voran gehen sollten und die Fische nicht so behandeln.
Und das wollte ich jetzt mal loswerden.

Möchte dazu noch sagen, dass es nicht um die "echten" Profis geht. Das Berkeley-Meeresteam stand im Heck und hat da gut gefangen. Wie sie die Fische behandelt haben, hab ich aber nicht gesehen und will denen nix unterstellen. 

Mit Matthias Bielefeld hab ich mich beim Filetieren noch unterhalten. Er ist wirklich ziemlich überzeugt von den Gulps, die hier ja auch schon kräftig diskutiert wurden. Ich hab gerade 4 Packungen vom "Raubfisch" zum Testen bekommen und sie auch aufm Kutter getestet, und sie haben genauso gut gefangen, wie der Japanrot-Jigg. Aber ich werd's weiter ausprobieren und variieren und vielleicht bin ich irgendwann dann ja auch so überzeugt, wie Herr Bielefeld...


----------



## Talis (14. September 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Ich kann Zanderstipper nur zustimmen, was den Umgang mit unserer Natur befrifft. Aber diese Leute werden es nie verstehen, egal ob es das Abschlachten, die Größe oder die Menge betrifft. Das eine oder andere mal wenn man mit dem "Vorschlaghammer" kommt (z.B. jemand fängt einen "richtig guten 30 cm Dorsch" und man dann mal laut quer über das Boot ruft, ob es ihm nicht peinlich, sei einen dertigen Fisch mitzunehmen)  ist es diesen "Anwesenden" (ich sage absichtlich nicht Angler) sehr sehr unangenehm und in der Regel möchte sich danach keiner der anderen die Blöße geben solch kleine Fische mitzunehmen.

Ich selber fahre sehr häufig mit einem Kutter raus, es ist jedoch nicht mein Ziel möglich 50 oder mehr Dorsche mit nach Hause zu nehmen. Es geht vielmehr darum die Natur zu genießen und Spaß zu haben.



Anmerkung: 
1. Bei einigen Leuten die so mitfahren, schäme ich mich ein Mensch zu sein.
2. Bin kein Öko.


----------



## kiepenangler (14. September 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

@ zanderstipper und talis

da kann ich euch nur zustimmen! kehle meine fische auch immer. außerdem is die filet qualität bei gekehlten fischen besser! mag nämlich auch keine filets mit leggeren roten flecken drauf!:v habe auch schon mal ne schiffsbesatzung von nem fehmarner kudder erlebt, die die fische noch nich mal betäubt haben. einfach lebend in die kiste#d . naja aber soll jeder so machen wie er meint. ordentlicher schlag aufn kopf muss aber mindestens sein!


----------



## baltic25 (14. September 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				kiepenangler schrieb:
			
		

> @ zanderstipper und talis
> 
> kehle meine fische auch immer. außerdem is die filet qualität bei gekehlten fischen besser! mag nämlich auch keine filets mit leggeren roten Flecken drauf
> 
> ...


----------



## Piotr84 (14. September 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Moin 

Ist jemand am Samstag 17.09 auf der MS Monika??


----------



## big mama (14. September 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				baltic25 schrieb:
			
		

> kiepenangler schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kiepenangler (14. September 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				baltic25
Probier es aus nur auf`m Kutter ist diese vorgehensweise fast nicht möglich mit dem vorher ausnehmen.
 
Gruß Baltic25[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> moin
> 
> fahre aber nur aufm kudder zum dorsche angeln und da hat die besatzung das nich so gerne, wenn man die dorsche zwischendurch schon ausnimmt. ausser auf der simone, da hatte die besatzung nix dagegen. da habe ich die dorsche dann schon zwischendurch ausgenommen und filettiert. konnte aber keinen unterschied zu meinen filets die ich sonst mache feststellen! wenn die fische richtig gekehlt sind is das filet auch so gut! reicht mir zumindestens!


----------



## baltic25 (15. September 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Hallo Kiepenangler

Ich meinte das ja nur so allgemein
Gruß Baltic25


			
				kiepenangler schrieb:
			
		

> moin
> 
> fahre aber nur aufm kudder zum dorsche angeln und da hat die besatzung das nich so gerne, wenn man die dorsche zwischendurch schon ausnimmt. ausser auf der simone, da hatte die besatzung nix dagegen. da habe ich die dorsche dann schon zwischendurch ausgenommen und filettiert. konnte aber keinen unterschied zu meinen filets die ich sonst mache feststellen! wenn die fische richtig gekehlt sind is das filet auch so gut! reicht mir zumindestens!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (15. September 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

ein schlag auf den kopf und ne kehlung dauern nicht mal 10 sekunden!ich glaube einen dorsch an der reelling einen zu verpassen dauert länger!

mehr brauch man da nicht zu sagen,außerdem ist das fleisch um längen besser,grade im sommer fallen die filets ohne kehlung ja schon fast auseinander


----------



## Tyron (15. September 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Will kommenden Sonntag einer los?
Wollt evtl mal wieder angreifen...


----------



## Stokker (16. September 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Wie kehlt man denn genau ?? Herzstich oder so ?? Ich befördere sie immer mit 2- 3 deftigen Hieben eines kurzen Stahlrohres ins nächste Leben. 
 Nichts finde ich schlimmer als Fische elendig umkommen zu lassen weil man sonst angeblich keine Zeit zum Angeln mehr hat...


----------



## kiepenangler (16. September 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				Stokker schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kehlt man denn genau ?? Herzstich oder so ?? Ich befördere sie immer mit 2- 3 deftigen Hieben eines kurzen Stahlrohres ins nächste Leben.
> Nichts finde ich schlimmer als Fische elendig umkommen zu lassen weil man sonst angeblich keine Zeit zum Angeln mehr hat...


 
moin stokker!

is kein herzstich, aber so ähnlich. hab hier mal zwei bilder. da wo der pfeil hin is da macht man den kehlschnitt. vielleicht hielft dir das ja etwas. der kehlschnitt hat gegenüber dem herzstich den vorteil, dass der fisch besser ausblutet und du nich z.b die gallenblase beim abstechen treffen könntest.


----------



## Stokker (16. September 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Sieht einfach aus.Das werde ich demnächst probieren...


----------



## kiepenangler (16. September 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				Stokker schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht einfach aus.


 
is es auch:m


----------



## sundangler (18. September 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Am 25.9.2005 fahren wir wieder mit der MS Alexander  von Saßnitz aus auf Dorsch.Sind noch einige Plätze frei.Mal sehen was wir fangen.Werde dann später berichten.

MFG sundangler


----------



## Der Berliner (24. September 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Fahre am 29.9.05 von Eckernförde mit der MS Simone iss da zufällig nen Boardi dabei??
Bin das erste Mal aufer Simone,Kann mir wer zum Beispiel die genaue Anfahrt und Liegeplatz und Parkplatz veraten weil auf der Site der Simone www.hochseeangeln-eckernförde.de steht nix genaues über den Liegeplatz?!


----------



## sundangler (24. September 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Hallo

Du wirst doch sicherlich gebucht haben, dann kannst du doch nochmal anrufen und nachfragen!

Gruß Sundangler


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. September 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				Der Berliner schrieb:
			
		

> Fahre am 29.9.05 von Eckernförde mit der MS Simone iss da zufällig nen Boardi dabei??
> Bin das erste Mal aufer Simone,Kann mir wer zum Beispiel die genaue Anfahrt und Liegeplatz und Parkplatz veraten weil auf der Site der Simone www.hochseeangeln-eckernförde.de steht nix genaues über den Liegeplatz?!




Klar kann ich dat!  :m 

Du wirst ja bestimmt die A7 hochdonnern oder? Also A7 Abfahrt Büdelsdorf ab Richtung Eckernförde. Und dann einfach nur gerade aus.
Wenn Du nach Eckernförde rein kommst fährt Du im Kreisel einfach gerade aus Richtung City.
Eigentlich musst Du nur immer gerade aus fahren bis Du das Schild *HAFEN* auf der rechten Seite siehst dam folgen und Du kommst direkt an Wasser, da liegt auch schon die Simone.
Am einfachsten ist es vorn Kutter zu fahren die Sachen auszuladen und dann hinter dem Lager der Getreide AG (Gelb/Grünes Gebäude) zu parken kostet nix und PLatz ist da genug.

Ist alles total easy!   

Schöne Grüße an den Kapitän Claus!

MFG

Kai


----------



## Der Berliner (25. September 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Danke Raubfischer RD!!!
Ne ich komme nicht die A7 hoch weil ich bin dann schon da oben in Garding bei Büsum aber das Schild Hafen werde ich ja noch finden können denke ich!!Super und danke für die schnelle Beantwortung!!Gähn iss jetzt nämlich morgens 5:30 und wir wollen los in den Urlaub!!Danke nochmal und ich werd den Käptn von Dir grüssen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. September 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Na dann und viel Spaß im Urlaub!


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Und ist dieses WE einer von Euch oben? / am angeln?


----------



## Michael J. (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Ab Sonntag Nachmittag bin ich in Grömitz.Fahre erst am Montag oder Dienstag nach Helitown......
Bist du am WE,Montag oder Dienstag dort?


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Moin Michael!

Nach Helitown bringen mich keine 10 Pferde  wenn dann ne Kleinboottour oder die Kutter von Eckernförde, Heikendorf, Laboe.


----------



## Michael J. (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				Raubfischer_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Michael!
> 
> Nach Helitown bringen mich keine 10 Pferde  wenn dann ne Kleinboottour oder die Kutter von Eckernförde, Heikendorf, Laboe.




Stimmt,wie hätte ich das vergessen können|supergri 
Bis dann-man sieht sich vielleicht doch.......wenn du ein bisschen nach SüdOst mit deinem Boot driftest und ich nach NordWest,dann könnte es klappen....:m


----------



## kiepenangler (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				Raubfischer_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Michael!
> 
> Nach Helitown bringen mich keine 10 Pferde


 
was hasste denn gegen heiligenhafen?


----------



## Fynn_sh (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Na die Fänge sind ja richtig zurück gegangen #d 

Ich hoffe mal es liegt nur daran das ein Teil der Dorsche z.Z. auf Wanderschaft zwischen tief und flach ist und sich die großen Schwärme deshalb nur aufgelößt haben. 

@ Carptigers
in welchen Tiefen habt ihr denn gefangen? Eher auf 5m oder auf 15m? Letztens auf der Sirius haben wir zwischen 12 und 16m gefischt, war richtig schei**


----------



## kiepenangler (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				fischer-man1 schrieb:
			
		

> Na die Fänge sind ja richtig zurück gegangen #d
> 
> Ich hoffe mal es liegt nur daran das ein Teil der Dorsche z.Z. auf Wanderschaft zwischen tief und flach ist und sich die großen Schwärme deshalb nur aufgelößt haben.


 
naja so schecht sind die fänge im moment auch nicht:m. war mittwoch los haben da auf 12 metern geangelt dorsche standen sehr vereinzelt hatten aber gute größen. auf 9 metern waren wir anfangs, da war aber noch gar nix|kopfkrat


----------



## Fynn_sh (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Naja wenn man die Fänge mal mit dem Sommer vergleicht sind sie richtig zurück gegangen. Bin im Sommer kein Mal mit weniger als 15 Dorschen vom Kutter gegangen #6 

Und nun letztens 2 stk ist nicht so dolle |uhoh: 

Aber mal schauen wie es weiter geht, am Sonntag gehts auf die Forelle #6


----------



## kiepenangler (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				fischer-man1 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja wenn man die Fänge mal mit dem Sommer vergleicht sind sie richtig zurück gegangen.


 
da hasst du recht, die fänge im sommer waren richtig hammer!#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Das stimmt der Sommer war sehr gut! Wenn man von dem Wetter absieht :q

Mal sehen wie der Winter wird 06.11 ich komme!!!

MFG

Kai


----------



## Hamburgspook (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Moin,

war heute mit der Langeland draußen und mache Euch wenig Hoffnungen.
Wetter erste Sahne, Drift super, aber kein Fisch. #q 

Bestimmt 25 Stellen angefahren und nicht 1 vernünftige Drift dabei.

Hatte 3 Untermaßige die wieder schwimmen. 
Mit 30 Leuten lagen vielleicht 50 Stück in der Kiste.

Im Sommer haben wir die zu zweit gehabt.

Und nur Kleinkram, Kindermörder und Angeltouris waren auch genung unterwegs. Mir reicht es erstmal wieder mit Kutterangeln und werde demnächst mein erstes Belly wässern. :k  

Gruß
Hamburgspook


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Moin Hamburgspook!

Äh das ist ja echt dumm gelaufen! Aber schön das sich der Kapitän solche Mühe gegeben hat! Wo sind die Dorsche???!!!! :q


----------



## kiepenangler (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

moin!#h 

das is ja echt n mieses ergebniss! kann ja nur besser werden! wie tief habt ihr denn gefischt?


----------



## Hamburgspook (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Moin,

waren Anfangs Richtung Schießgebiet.
So um die 20 Meter. Haben aber viele Stellen und verschiedene 
Tiefen ausprobiert. Am Ende ziemlich in Küstennähe um die 10-12 Meter
angetestet.

Hab nochmal so nachgedacht. Im meinen Blickfeld wurde ab 12 Uhr nur noch ein Dorsch gefangen. Konnte die ganze rechte Seite und die Spitze sehen.

Würde mich mal interessieren wie auf den anderen Kuttern gefangen wurde.
Blauort und Sirius hatten Vollcharter. Vielleicht liest es ja jemand und schreibt mal ein paar Zeilen.

Gruß
Hamburgspook


----------



## Fynn_sh (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Gestern in der Brandung war richtig gut Dorsch, auch in guten Größen da. Kaum Nemos.

Vielleicht sollten die Kutter nun doch mal gezielt die 5-6m anfahren, da ging letztes Jahr im Herbst ja auch noch was.


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Jo mit nem Kutter auf 6 Meter... :q 
der gräbt selbst bei Standgas den Boden fein säuberlich um :q


----------



## Fynn_sh (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Also wir waren schon öfters so flach mitm Kutter |kopfkrat 

Naja 5m unterm Kiel, dürften dann ja so 6 1/2m - 7m Gesamtwassertiefe sein.


----------



## StephanS. (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Hallo,

ich war am Donnerstag mit meinem Boot draußen und war auch erst enttäuscht. Zwischen 9 und 14 Metern war wenig bis gar nichts.
Dann haben wir, statt zu versetzen, uns weiter treiben lassen und bei 15 Metern ging es plötzlich so richtig rund.
Am Ende hatten wir 49 Dorsche zu dritt. Mein größter hatte 65 cm.


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Moin Stephan!

Danke für die Info!


----------



## kiepenangler (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				fischer-man1 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wir waren schon öfters so flach mitm Kutter |kopfkrat
> 
> Naja 5m unterm Kiel, dürften dann ja so 6 1/2m - 7m Gesamtwassertiefe sein.


 
wenn die tiefe 5 meter angesagt is, is dann vom kiel gemeint oder gesammtwassertiefe???


----------



## Fynn_sh (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Hmm der Geber vom Echolot wird ja wohl irgendwo am Kiel angebracht sein, deswegen tipp ich mal auf "unterm Kiel"  
Oder kann man das noch im Echolot einstellen das er xx meter dazu rechnet? |kopfkrat


----------



## kiepenangler (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				fischer-man1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm der Geber vom Echolot wird ja wohl irgendwo am Kiel angebracht sein, deswegen tipp ich mal auf "unterm Kiel"
> Oder kann man das noch im Echolot einstellen das er xx meter dazu rechnet? |kopfkrat


 
ja das weis auch nicht, aber ich denke das die gesammtwassertiefe gemeint is. wenn ich mal wieder aufm kudder  bin, kann ich den käptain ja mal fragen dann wissen wir das genau:m


----------



## Bootsmann HH (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				kiepenangler schrieb:
			
		

> ja das weis auch nicht, aber ich denke das die gesammtwassertiefe gemeint is. wenn ich mal wieder aufm kudder  bin, kann ich den käptain ja mal fragen dann wissen wir das genau:m



Das ist schnell beantwortet:

Du kannst die Echolote einstellen. Bei Charterbooten wird gern mal 1 oder 1,5 m weniger programmiert, um etwaigen Schäden vorzubeugen.

Grüße - Bootsmann HH


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

So denn Samstag geht es von Eckernförde aus mit dem Kleinboot los! :q

Mal sehen was es so gibt werde berichten!


----------



## Hamburgspook (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Moin,

@fisher-man1, wie war es denn Sonntag auf der Forelle ?
Würde mich mal interessieren ob es nicht am "Ersatzkapitän" der Langeland lag. Gunter ist nämlich nicht selbst gefahren.


Gruß
Hamburgspook


----------



## Fynn_sh (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

@ Hamburgspook

fahre erst nächsten Sonntag mit der Forelle. Ich habe auch von einem gehört der Montag mit der Blauort draußen war, das war wohl auch nix.


----------



## D3nN!5-ERFA-e.V (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Also vor einem Monat war in Heiligenhafen nicht sehr viel los.
Könntet ihr mir mal bitte sagen mit welcher Pilkerfarbe oder Beifänger ihr angelt????


----------



## kiepenangler (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				D3nN!5-ERFA-e.V schrieb:
			
		

> Also vor einem Monat war in Heiligenhafen nicht sehr viel los.
> Könntet ihr mir mal bitte sagen mit welcher Pilkerfarbe oder Beifänger ihr angelt????


 
moin!
angel meistens mit rot-schwarzen spitzkopfpilkern#6 von blitz-pilker oder eisele. beifänger nehme ich orangene mit schwarzen punkten, japanrot, schwarz und schwarz-rot. mit welchem kudder warste denn los?


----------



## D3nN!5-ERFA-e.V (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

also im august hab ich nicht gerade die beste erfahrung gemacht mit 4 kleinen fingern.Aber könntet ihr mir vielleicht einen Kutter empfehlen und am besten noch mit pilkerfarbe und beifänger farbe. Danke!


----------



## SbirolinoSchlumpf (7. November 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Moin!!!

bin gestern 06.11.05 mit 2 kollegen mit der peter II draußen gewesen.

ein tolles boot das von travemünde ablegt!!!

die stimmung war gut, crew war supernett und alle konnten gut mit dem gaff umgehen!

habe 7 massige dorsche ans band bekommen 2 davon verloren :c 

von den 5 die ich rausbekommen habe waren 4 stück um die 45 - 50 cm
und 1 hatte 72 cm.

ein kollege hatte das gleiche wie ich auch 7 am band 5 raus und die größen auch so!!!!

der andere hatte einen 50er, einen größeren verloren und in der letzten drift konnte er eine meerforelle von 45 cm überzeugen seinen pilker zu nehmen!

toller angeltag wetter war super!!!

gruß sbiro


----------



## Junger Dorschler (15. November 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

War am Samstag los.Mit der Klaus-Peter.gleich beim 1 Stopp 5 Fische alle so um die 60cm#6 Doch danach nur noch 2 stück. alle auf Herings-Pilker in 50gr..Die anderen ASngler fingen zusammen nur 8 Stück(es waren ca.25):r #c Mein Freund fing 2 stück.War echt zum :v 


Mfg Philipp


----------



## Junger Dorschler (15. November 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				SbirolinoSchlumpf schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!!!
> 
> bin gestern 06.11.05 mit 2 kollegen mit der peter II draußen gewesen.
> 
> ...


 

Mit dem fahr ich auch manchmal und die Fänge stimmen.#6 Doch leider sind die Dorsche meist Klein.


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. November 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				Junger Dorschler schrieb:
			
		

> War am Samstag los.Mit der Klaus-Peter.gleich beim 1 Stopp 5 Fische alle so um die 60cm#6 Doch danach nur noch 2 stück. alle auf Herings-Pilker in 50gr..Die anderen ASngler fingen zusammen nur 8 Stück(es waren ca.25):r #c Mein Freund fing 2 stück.War echt zum :v
> 
> 
> Mfg Philipp




Moin Philipp!

5x 60iger...

Das ist doch ein super Ergebnis:m


----------



## Junger Dorschler (15. November 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Philipp!
> 
> 5x 60iger...
> 
> Das ist doch ein super Ergebnis:m


 

Stimt doch die anderen waren echt sauer#6


----------



## alberto (27. November 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

wer keiner die woche draußen ... ??
hat keine neue fangmeldungen zu verzeichnen??#h


----------



## Junger Dorschler (27. November 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Hat mich auch gewundert.Grund dafür könnte Angst vor Schnee und Kälöte sein|kopfkrat


----------



## Tuempelteddy (28. November 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				alberto schrieb:
			
		

> wer keiner die woche draußen ... ??
> #h...


 
Doch ich am Sonntag.
War a...kalt, 6 Grad unter Null und zu allem Überfluss auch noch Wind. Manchmal kann ich die Leute dann verstehen, die kopfschüttelnd an Land bleiben. :q


----------



## alberto (28. November 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

@ tuempelteddy 
#6  respekt !
und erzähl mal wie deine ausfahrt war !!!#c


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. November 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Und und und?! Wie läufts momentan? Samstag bin ich 
wieder oben um die Dorsch zu ärgern


----------



## Heggi (28. November 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Und und und?! Wie läufts momentan? Samstag bin ich
> wieder oben um die Dorsch zu ärgern


 

Moin Moin,
War gestern mit der Peter 2 aus Travemünde los. Es war ein sagenhaft geiler Tag. 8!! Mann aufn Kutter, super Wetter,tolles Boot und jedemenge Fisch: Jeder hatte ca. 15 Dorsche. Ich selbst hatte 22, davon 8 Über 60, der größte 75 cm.|supergri |supergri  Wir angelten vor Grömitz im flachen Wasser. 60 gr. Rot Gelb mit Fliege.Bin Sanstag auf der Simone mit Torsk RD an der Reeling am Start. Gruß Heggi :m


----------



## kiepenangler (29. November 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				Heggi schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin,
> War gestern mit der Peter 2 aus Travemünde los. Es war ein sagenhaft geiler Tag. 8!! Mann aufn Kutter, super Wetter,tolles Boot und jedemenge Fisch: Jeder hatte ca. 15 Dorsche. Ich selbst hatte 22, davon 8 Über 60, der größte 75 cm.|supergri |supergri Wir angelten vor Grömitz im flachen Wasser. 60 gr. Rot Gelb mit Fliege.Bin Sanstag auf der Simone mit Torsk RD an der Reeling am Start. Gruß Heggi :m



moin!
petri heil! war am sonntag auch raus, aber von heiligenhafen und bei uns war der fang eher mau. haben auch im sehr flachen wasser gefischt. sind zwsichen den stops immer anner küste weiter südlicher gefahren und waren später irgendwo vor siggen. aber grömnitz wäre wohl n bischen weit weg gewesen, ich glaube die heiligenhafener fahren nich weiter als dahmehöved. 

gruß
kiepenangler


----------



## Tuempelteddy (29. November 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				alberto schrieb:
			
		

> ... und erzähl mal wie deine ausfahrt war !!!#c


 
Ja, wie war's?|kopfkrat 
Ich war morgens mit Hellwerden am Salzhaff und mich begrüßte eine ca. 10 m breite Eiskante. Schnell den "Hai" ins Wasser und dann ......... haebe ich wohl eine Stunde lang am Motor gebastelt. Irgendwie war den 60-ern es am WE wohl zu kalt (siehe auch hier ) Dann ging's kurz vor neun doch noch los Richtung Fangplatz nördlich vor Wustrow. Auf der Fahrt dahin konnte ich reichlich Stellnetze bewundern, wobei doch die Quote für Dorsch schon abgefischt sein soll. Vor Wustrow auf ca. 5m angekommen Gerät klar gemacht und ........................ Finger aufgewärmt. Dann der erste Wurf und der erste Dorsch. So gings dann weiter bis ich auf 7m rausgedriftet war. Hier herrschte schlagartig Ruhe, obwohl der Untergrund immer noch vielversprechend aussah. Also zurück und kurz vor den Netzen die nächste Drift begonnen und diese brachte die gleichen Erfolge wie die erste.
Bis kurz nach 11.00 Uhr hatte ich so 25 Dorsche, alle so zwischen 50 und 60 cm, in der Kiste und es wurde Zeit, 'gen Süden zu fahren.
Interessant vielleicht noch. An einer zweiten Rute hinterher gezottelte Wattis, Tobs, Dwarslöppers, Wobbler u.s. w. brachten nicht einen Biss. #c 

Torsten


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (29. November 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				Tuempelteddy schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, wie war's?|kopfkrat
> Ich war morgens mit Hellwerden am Salzhaff und mich begrüßte eine ca. 10 m breite Eiskante. Schnell den "Hai" ins Wasser und dann ......... haebe ich wohl eine Stunde lang am Motor gebastelt. Irgendwie war den 60-ern es am WE wohl zu kalt (siehe auch hier ) Dann ging's kurz vor neun doch noch los Richtung Fangplatz nördlich vor Wustrow. Auf der Fahrt dahin konnte ich reichlich Stellnetze bewundern, wobei doch die Quote für Dorsch schon abgefischt sein soll. Vor Wustrow auf ca. 5m angekommen Gerät klar gemacht und ........................ Finger aufgewärmt. Dann der erste Wurf und der erste Dorsch. So gings dann weiter bis ich auf 7m rausgedriftet war. Hier herrschte schlagartig Ruhe, obwohl der Untergrund immer noch vielversprechend aussah. Also zurück und kurz vor den Netzen die nächste Drift begonnen und diese brachte die gleichen Erfolge wie die erste.
> Bis kurz nach 11.00 Uhr hatte ich so 25 Dorsche, alle so zwischen 50 und 60 cm, in der Kiste und es wurde Zeit, 'gen Süden zu fahren.
> Interessant vielleicht noch. An einer zweiten Rute hinterher gezottelte Wattis, Tobs, Dwarslöppers, Wobbler u.s. w. brachten nicht einen Biss. #c
> ...


 


Alle Achtung|schild-g #r 
Dickes Petri von mir:m


----------



## Wulli (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Moin,

wir waren ja letzte Woche mit dem Boot auf der Ostsee um Fehmarn. Hat ja gut geklappt (siehe Bericht bei den Fangmeldungen). Wir haben zuerst versucht in Puttgarden zu slippen, weil wir zur Plattfisch-Tonne :q  wollten. Die Slippe beim Campinplatz war aber total verschlickt und voll mit Steinen. Ohne Schaufel war da nix zu machen. Deswegen mußten wir nach Burg ausweichen. 
Weiß jemand, wann die Slippe wieder zu gebrauchen ist, d.h. wann sie wieder gereinigt wird?

Anbei versuche ich es das erste Mal mit ein paar Pics.... mal sehen, ob es klappt...

Wulli 

P.S. mit Bildern klappt nicht. Die Datei hat 540KB und ist damit zu groß...#c |kopfkrat :e


Juhuuu! Es hat geklappt! Dank Sylverpasi!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Bilder auf 450x600 verkleinern, dann gehts!


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Oder Du nimmst das Programm. Dann kannst Du auch größere nehmen....

http://*ih.us/

Sieht dann so aus....

http://img224.*ih.us/img224/6010/kopie20von20061105200187uy.jpg


----------



## Wulli (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Oder Du nimmst das Programm. Dann kannst Du auch größere nehmen....
> 
> http://*ih.us/
> 
> ...



hab Dank für den Tipp! Dann kann man ja noch größere Fische fangen...|supergri !

Werde es heue abend zu Hause mal probieren! Sind nämlich ganz schöne Fotos, wie ich finde...

Wulli


----------



## Wulli (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> wir waren ja letzte Woche mit dem Boot auf der Ostsee um Fehmarn. Hat ja gut geklappt (siehe Bericht bei den Fangmeldungen). Wir haben zuerst versucht in Puttgarden zu slippen, weil wir zur Plattfisch-Tonne :q  wollten. Die Slippe beim Campinplatz war aber total verschlickt und voll mit Steinen. Ohne Schaufel war da nix zu machen. Deswegen mußten wir nach Burg ausweichen.
> Weiß jemand, wann die Slippe wieder zu gebrauchen ist, d.h. wann sie wieder gereinigt wird?
> ...



Sieht doch gut aus, fürs erste mal, gelle??


----------



## alberto (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

war heute oder gestern einer draußen? wie waren die fänge ?? ich will morgen mal los ...


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Ja das wundert mich auch immer,wie angte die brauchen bis sie ihre Berichte Schreiben.#c In anderen Foren geht das schneller.Also für mich ist es für diese Saison vorbei.|rolleyes Da mein Dad die Kälte und die meist hohen Wellen nicht so gut ab kann.


----------



## seejörg (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Ich war heute vor Kühlungsborn mit nen kleinen Boot raus. Die Dorsche waren gut drauf.Beste Fangtiefen lagen zwischen 8-10m.Pilker mußten sehr langsam geführt werden.Hat super Spass gemacht.
Gruß Seejörg|wavey:


----------



## Tuempelteddy (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

War auch am 10. draußen. Allerdings so auf 2,50 bis max. 4 m. Mit nem 25g Blinker blieb kaum ein Wurf ohne Biss! Die Dorsche alle so zwischen 4 und 6 Pfund. Ein paar größere waren auch bei, unter 45 war keiner.

Torsten


----------



## alberto (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

hmmmm wieder keiner draußen gewesen ?
ich will am sonntag nach egersund... mal sehen was da geht und nachts in die brandung ...

habt ihr infos aus der flensburgerförde??


----------



## KlickerHH (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Moin zusammen, es ist Sonntagmorgen und meine Wut ist inzwischen verraucht.........aber ich fang mal von vorne an.
Am 04.01.2006 hab ich bei Familie Stengel angerufen und 4 Plätze auf der Karoline gebucht. Sie sagte, das Boot liegt momentan in der Werft, sie wird sich den Freitag darauf melden, wenn es nicht klappt. Ich bekam keinen Anruf, also nahm ich die Sache selbst in die Hand. Die gute Nachricht: Wir Fahren. Ich war echt froh und fing langsam an, alle Sachen nach und nach für den bevorstehenden Angeltag bereitzulegen. Dann kam Freitag der 13., ich bin überhaupt nicht abergläubisch, aber es musste was kommen. Heikos Frau rief an und sagte: Wir können nicht fahren, es haben sich nur 6 Leute angemeldet. Sie hatte mein vollstes Verständnis, denn die sollen ja kein Minus machen. Gleichzeitig bekam ich hektische Gesichtsflecken. Was machen wir jetzt. Sie sagte, fahrt ruhig los, die Kutter sind nicht so voll, ihr werdet auf jeden Fall einen Platz bekommen. Ich war ihr wirklich dankbar für den Anruf, denn sowas ist heute wirklich eine Seltenheit. Ich also auf www.Kutterliste.de und das Telefon in der Hand. Wo sollen wir fahren?????? Reederei Nagel ist schon seit Jahren gestorben, weil die mehrere Male einen sehr schlechten Dienst betrieben haben. Hab dann einige Schiffe angeschaut und etwas telefoniert. Auf der Blauort war Bug und Heck schon voll, wie immer Egbert. Die Nordland war komplett voll. Die Einigkeit liegt noch in der Werft. So langsam wurde die Luft dünner. Dann sah ich die Seeteufel, schöner Bug, schönes Heck. Ich also angerufen und mit Frau Much gesprochen. Habt ihr noch Plätze? Ja, kein Thema. Wieviel seid ihr? 3! Ok, dann sehen wir uns morgen. Ihr müsst um 6.45 Uhr da sein, weil es um 7.30 los geht!!!!!!!! Ich hab mich diebisch gefreut, weil die Prognosen für den Tag sehr gut waren. Wir sind also pünlktlich um 5.15 auf dem Schiff gewesen und haben das komplette Heck bekommen. Was sollte jetzt noch schief gehen????? Wir also wieder zurück ins Womo und noch einen Kaffee gemacht, etwas gegessen und dann zu Baltic Kölln, die Apothekerpreise angeschaut. Mit einem lachenden und einem weinenden Auge. Lieber Herr Kölln, 11cm Kopytos für 1 Euro das Stück ist echt teuer!!!!!!! Naja, Ihre Rolex Submariner kommt ja auch nicht von Aldi. In Hamburg an der Gummitanke kosten 5 Stück ca. 3 Euro. Ich habe also noch schön über die Preise gelacht und bin dann mit den Jungs aufs Schiff. Wir also zu den Ruten und alles fertig gemacht. Danach sind wir rein und haben uns einen Kaffee für sage und schreibe 1,30 Euro geholt. Ich dachte, die spinnen doch. Vor der Währungsreform hat er 1,30 DM gekostet. Wie alle, haben die nur das Währungszeichen geändert. Wir haben uns dann an einen Tisch gesetzt und schön ne Runde Klabber Jas gespielt. Um halb8 habe ich auf die Uhr geschaut und gesagt gleich geht es los. Um 7.50 Uhr lagen wir immer noch am Kai. Was ist los? Haben die die Zeiten geändert? Kurz darauf ging es los. Etwas verärgert freute ich mich trotzdem und dachte insgeheim, dann wird er wohl die Zeit ranhängen. Pustekuchen!!!! Wir waren sogar schon vor halb4 wieder im Hafen. Das nur vorab. Gegen 9.00 kam die gute Küchenfee mit der kotterigen Schnauze und sagte ihr müsst euer Fahrgeld bezahlen und Essen bis halb10 bestellen. Mit diesem Fullmetal-Jacket-Ausbilderton konnte ich nicht so recht umgehen. Was solls, wir waren kurz vorm Fischen. Dann ging es los. Erster Wurf, Volltreffer, kein Nemo und ich war zufrieden. Dann folgte Stille und Trauer, keine Fische mehr, auf dem ganzen Boot nicht. Der Skipper hatte aber die Ruhe weg und blieb mal 30 Minuten erfolgslos auf der Stelle. Seine beide Helfer waren bemüht die einstellige Zahl der Fische an den Kapitän zu übermitteln. Jungs, 2 Jahre Schule mehr und es wäre euch nicht so schwer gefallen....... So ging es dann bis zum Mittag. Mittag???? Es gab nichts, sie sagte: Ich habe nur 4 Leute für Suppe, dafür mache ich den Herd nicht an. Und wieder dieser Ton vom alten Bundeswehrspies. Ich war derbe genervt, keine Fische, keine Suppe und kein fähiger Kapitän. Dann kamen wir an eine Trift, wo Fische gefangen wurden und auch ausgestiegen sind. Nach dem dritten Wurf kam das Tuten von der Brücke. Ich dachte, das darf doch nicht wahr sein. So ein Riesen*********!!!!!! Ich hätte ihn würgen können. Mittendrin entdeckte ich noch an der Essenausgabe eine Blindenbinde. Ich fragte, ob man die kaufen kann, mit dem Gedanken, sie dem Skipper zu schenken. Sie sagte nur: die hat jemand vergessen.....ich dachte nur: Bring sie doch hoch, der Weg ist nicht so weit auf die Brücke. Er hat sie doch nur vergessen. Als wir dann wieder im Hafen waren, fragte ich nur: Bekommen wir noch eine Entschädigung? Da waren von der Küchenfee wirklich alle Gesichtszüge entgleist. 

Leute denkt doch mal daran, dass die Angler eure Löhne und Gehälter bezahlen, euren Kindern das Essen und die Kleidung finanzieren und eure Mieten Zahlen. Behandelt man wirklich so seine Kunden??????

Ihr könnt sicher sein, dass ihr uns niemals wiedersehen werdet, es sei denn, es geht um die Verschrottung eures Bootes. Das gucke ich mir gerne an.

Nehmt euch mal ein Beispiel an Heiko Stengel. Wenn es keinen oder wenige Fische gibt, dann bleibt er auch gerne mal ne Stunde länger auf dem Wasser. Der Service stimmt und die Crew ist echt gut drauf. So ist das, wenn man Spass am Job hat und zufriedene Kunden bekommt.

Wir sehen uns auf der Karoline
KlickerHH


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Das tut mir echt leid für euch, dass man euch so verarscht habt! DAS ist genau der Grund warum ich immer öfters Richtung Kiel oder Eckernförde an Bord gehe! Einigen Skippern ist es total egal. Ich hab auch sowas ähnliches 2 Mal auf einem anderen Schiff erlebt.... Keine Fische, aber dafür immer locker 25 min treiben lassen!!!! Die Jungs machen sich ihr Geschäft kaputt..... WERS BRAUCHT! Jedenfalls ist der Service in Kiel und Eckernförde bei WEITEM besser als in Heli........ 



Jetzt warte ich hier noch auf die Verfechter des Blödsinns, die nichts auf Heli kommen lassen :m..... !!!!!!!*scherz*!!!!!!! (PS: Es gibt nur 2 Schiffe, mit denen ich MAAAAL fahren würde, da da noch einiges stimmt z.B. die FREUNDLICHKEIT!)


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Du sagst es Dennis! Vorher mal in Board geluschert 
hätte ne Menge Ärger erspart 

07:50 Abfahrt und um 15:30 Uhr im Hafen ich lach mich schlapp :q :q
und am besten noch 27 Euro dafür bezahlt was?


----------



## kiepenangler (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> 07:50 Abfahrt und um 15:30 Uhr im Hafen ich lach mich schlapp



#q und warum fahren die im winter immer erst um 8 uhr raus und nicht um 7:30??? genau weil sie vorher noch gar nicht rausdürfen, wenns noch dunkel ist! und die kutterkapitäne würden auch gerne mal länger draussen bleiben, aber dann gibts ärger mitn zoll, weil die auch feierabend machen wollen. also, wenn man keine ahnung hat.....


----------



## Gast 1 (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Das lasse ich so nicht stehen.

Im Winter fährt die Forelle recht lange.


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

@ kiepenangler Danke für den besonders netten Ton :q

Ich weiss zwar nicht was Dich da so sicher macht hier so anzuschlagen?!
Son Quatsch hab ich schon lange nichtmehr gehört...

Siehe Falks posting für die Forelle oder z.B. die Simone oder 
KehrheimII oder oder oder...

schon mal drüber nach gedacht wofür diese ganzen 
Monitore, Lichter und Leuchten sind? Und dieses Teil was sich da auf dem Dach dreht ist kein ExternerVentilator  oder der klägliche Versuch eines Hubschraubermechanikers.... :q :q :q


----------



## kiepenangler (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> schon mal drüber nach gedacht wofür diese ganzen
> Monitore, Lichter und Leuchten sind? Und dieses Teil was sich da auf dem Dach dreht ist kein ExternerVentilator  oder der klägliche Versuch eines Hubschraubermechanikers.... :q :q :q


man merkt, dass du noch nie in heiligenhafen warst! bei dunkelheit dürfen die noch nicht raus. das ist im winter immer so, dass die kutter so ca. 20min später rausfahren als normal. dass dies in anderen häfen anders ist, habe ich ja nicht bestritten.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Moin Kiepangler,
nicht zum ersten mal geht mir und anderen dein derber Ton auf die Nerven. Bitte änder das für die Zukunft. Oft werde ich solche Sprüche wie auch hier wieder nicht mehr hin nehmen.


----------



## kiepenangler (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Kiepangler,
> nicht zum ersten mal geht mir und anderen dein derber Ton auf die Nerven. Bitte änder das für die Zukunft. Oft werde ich solche Sprüche wie auch hier wieder nicht mehr hin nehmen.


was für derbe sprüche denn bitteschön???


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Na zum beispiel deine ständigen Sprüche das dieser oder jener keine Ahnung hat ... 
Der Ton macht die Musik. Verstehst.


----------



## KlickerHH (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Leute, entspannt euch doch mal ne Runde. Ich wollte das nur mal loswerden, weil es echt ein verdammter Nepp ist. Angler sollten sich nicht auch noch untereinander bekriegen. Ach ja, wenn die Schiffe nicht vor Anbruch des Tages auslaufen dürfen, warum sagt es dann keiner?????  Überall heisst es halb8, nix mit Zusatz kannst auch 5 oder 10 Minuten später kommen, weil wir erst auslaufen dürfen, wenn es hell wird. Es sollte nur ein Hinweis auf den miesen Service geben.

Gruß an Alle
KlickerHH


----------



## KlickerHH (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Noch was, Dennis, wenn ihr mal rausfahrt, sagt doch mal bescheid. Den Service in Kiel oder Eckernförde würde ich dann gerne mal kennenlernen. Mit wem fahrt ihr raus?

Gruß KlickerHH


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				KlickerHH schrieb:
			
		

> Noch was, Dennis, wenn ihr mal rausfahrt, sagt doch mal bescheid. Den Service in Kiel oder Eckernförde würde ich dann gerne mal kennenlernen. Mit wem fahrt ihr raus?
> 
> Gruß KlickerHH




Mit der MS Forelle (Kiel/Heikendorf) und mit der MS Simone (Eckernförde)... Es wird aber noch dieses Jahr die MS Blauort getestet. Von ihr hört man auch immer viel Gutes. Aber mein Favorit ist und bleibt die MS Forelle! Ist nicht jedermanns Sache, denn die Ausfahrt ist teurer, aber der Service mit Essen stimmt. Alles sauber und der erste Stop ist fast immer nach nicht mal 20 min erreicht! Keine 1,5 Std. Fahrt zu den Fischgründen, wie in Heiligenhafen. Wenn Du noch mehr Fragen hast, dann schick mir ne PN......


----------



## Kegelfisch (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Hei Leute#h 
Ich war schon mehrere Male mit der "Barentsee" bzw.1x mit der "Klar Kimming" von Fa.Schuld von Rostock bzw. im Winter von Helsingör(DK) für 2 Angeltage raus(Übernachtung immer wieder im Hafen).Er fährt fast immer schon im Dunkeln los und bleibt auch meist am Fisch(nicht immer,hängt von der jeweiligen Besatzung ab).Ist aber gut,daß man sich hier über "Problemschiffe"unterhält.Vielleicht lesen einige Käppt`ns mit und es setzt ein wünschenswerter Erziehungseffekt ein.
Seid nett zueinander,Feinde gibt es von Außen schon genug!#6


----------



## Gast 1 (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Ich war und bin gegen direkte Vergleiche.

Es reicht, wenn jemand über seine Tour berichtet.

Jeder hat mal einen schlechten Tag und morgen sieht die Welt ganz anders aus.

Und an sehr Wenige: Denkt mal an "Üble Nachrede", die ist verboten.

PS.: Ich habe auch meine Favoriten, warum auch immer. Empfehlen kann man oder nur berichten, aber nur schlecht machen?????


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Empfehlen kann man oder nur berichten, aber nur schlecht machen?????




Wo ist Dein Problem??? Wer macht denn hier was schlecht? Wenn es jemanden nicht gefällt, dann muss das berichtet werden. Was soll z.B. mir passieren, wenn ich sage alle ausser 2 Boote in HH sind gut und der Rest schlecht? Das sind Erfahrungswerte...... Wenn der Service auf einigen vielen Booten schlecht ist, dann ist er SCHLECHT und warum sollte man das nicht BERICHTEN (schlecht machen???)? Ist doch die Wahrheit. Üble Nachrede ist was anderes..... :m Aber da hat jeder SEINE Meinung dadrüber...:m Muss man denn diesen schlechten Service verschweigen?


----------



## Gast 1 (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist Dein Problem??? Wer macht denn hier was schlecht? Wenn es jemanden nicht gefällt, dann muss das berichtet werden.  Ist doch die Wahrheit. Üble Nachrede ist was anderes..... :m Aber da hat jeder SEINE Meinung dadrüber...:m Muss man denn diesen schlechten Service verschweigen?


Ich bin kein Jurist, daher kenne ich die Grenze nicht.

Aber im Netz ist es garantiert in Ordnung, wenn Einer von seiner Erfahrung berichtet.
Es ist auch für uns Angler wichtig, etwas darüber zu erfahren.

Aber wenn es dann über Seiten heißt:

"Kutter XYZ ist das Letzte" 

und trotzdem immer gut besucht. (Warum, ist der Kutter doch nicht so schlecht?)

Ich verteidige hier keinen Kutter, mit Einem gab es heftig Ärger, aber hier und woanders im Netz steht nichts. (Ganz im Gegenteil, es gab ein Telefongespräch mit dem Eigner seit dem ist Ruhe)

Ich sehe es eher positiv. 
Wenn hier die Möglichkeit ist und Die ist ja da, dann kann man viel leichter empfehlen.#6#6#6 (und wer dann nicht empfohlen wird????)

Und ganz wichtig: Die Poster im Bord sind Individuen, die Jeder für sich einen eigenen Blickwinkel haben.
Wir können nur lesen, keiner kontrolliert, ob der Blickwinkel vielleicht aus der falschen Richtung kam.


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Also wenn ich als Beispiel mal einige Post in der Vergangenheit lese, wo fast immer das selbe Schiff gemeint ist, wo die Driften OHNE Fisch auf gute 30 min hinausliefen, dann sehe ich (vielleicht sehe ja nur ich das so eng) das so, dass das ne Verarschung ist. :m........ Mir ist das eigentlich auch egal für mich PERSÖNLICH gesehen, denn mit den Schiffen, mit denen ich jetzt fahre, erlebt man das nicht ..... So findet jeder seinen Favoriten. Ich wollte auch nur noch mal zum Ausdruck bringen, dass das kein Einzelfall ist und auch nicht bleiben wird....

Jeder Skipper hat seine Stammkunden die auch Freunde untereinander sind. Wenn die sich aus Freundschaft gerne verkohlen lassen, dann ist das ihr Problem. Ich finde sowas auch sehr sehr schlimm, wenn man nicht mal ne Bemühung ERAHNEN kann und die Skipper mit ihrem Pott Kaffee aufs leere Radar schauen.....

Wie ich schon schrieb hab ich das auch so erlebt. Zufall ist das bestimmt nicht und an der Tagesform wird sowas auch nicht liegen. Ich kann ja auch nicht zu meinem Chef sagen: "Och nöööö heute mach ich das mal nicht, weil ich meinen Kaffee austrinken möchte. Beim nächsten Mal bin ich besser drauf und versuche dann auch meine Arbeit zu machen!" DAS kann nicht sein.... Leider leider wird es nicht aufhören. :q:m


----------



## Gast 1 (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Dennis,

ich bin ja 100 % deiner Meinung.

Mir ging und geht es um die Formulierung.


Wenn ich an Bord von einem Kutter komme und unmittelbar am Abend haben 25 Angler abgesagt und der Skipper (nicht sein Angestellter) ist sauer, kann ich es nachvollziehen.

Verstehen kann ich es nicht, wenn dann nur sehr kleine Touren gefahren werden, um Spit zu sparen. (Was können die anderen Angler dafür, daß er keine Vorkasse nimmt?)

Oder, wenn wir fahren, rein privat mit persönlich bekannten Anglerfreunden, und dann fährt eben der selbe Kapitän mit direkter Kursänderung einen Angriff um uns zu versenken.

Dann bin ich echt sauer, aber ich stelle es nicht ins "WWW".


----------



## Micky (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Wie wird momentan im Gebiet Heiligenhafen gefangen ? Wir wollen am Samstag los und hoffen natürlich auf den einen oder anderen Fisch in unserer Kiste der das Abendbrot sicherstellt....


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Micky wird seeeeeeeeeeeeehr schlecht gefangen .........


----------



## Micky (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Micky wird seeeeeeeeeeeeehr schlecht gefangen .........


Dann weißt Du ja in welche Kiste Du Samstag Deine Fische packst.... |supergri


----------



## Carptigers (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Mit welchem Schiff wollt ihr denn raus?


----------



## Micky (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Mit der MS Karoline (Privatcharter)


----------



## Yupii (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Mit der MS Karoline (Privatcharter)


das kann ja nichts werden....
sind ja nur Anfänger dabei


----------



## larsgerkens (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

ohha... dann wünsch ich euch viel petri heil!!!


----------



## Micky (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> das kann ja nichts werden....
> sind ja nur Anfänger dabei



Ich sach Dir das.... Da kommt so´n "Hafensänger" mit, dat is vielleicht ne Marke. Da einzig gute daran ist, der gibt Samstag "einen" aus !!! |rolleyes |supergri #6


----------



## Yupii (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sach Dir das.... Da kommt so´n "Hafensänger" mit, dat is vielleicht ne Marke. Da einzig gute daran ist, der gibt Samstag "einen" aus !!! |rolleyes |supergri #6


 Wenn das so ist,... bin ich vielleicht auch dabei
..... aber erst, wenn die zwei Herrschaften das mit dem Kama... vorgeführt haben:m:m:m


----------



## Torskfisk (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Na Yuppi, das wird bestimmt nen "fesselndes" Erlebnis    
Viel Spaß und Petri für Samstag


----------



## Micky (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das so ist,... bin ich vielleicht auch dabei
> ..... aber erst, wenn die zwei Herrschaften das mit dem Kama... vorgeführt haben:m:m:m


 Warum kommt mir das so bekannt vor ??? |kopfkrat |rolleyes


----------



## Yupii (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Warum kommt mir das so bekannt vor ??? |kopfkrat |rolleyes


..keine Ahnung
aber das wird bestimmt luschtich|supergri


----------



## Micky (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Da mache ich mir überhaupt keine Gedanken, das wird ein Selbstgänger....


----------



## Carptigers (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Da habt ihr ja nen gutes Boot genommen!!! :m Viel Spass beim lecker Schnitzel essen von Stefan ...^^


----------



## Micky (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Ich kenn den Kahn noch nicht, von daher lasse ich mich überraschen. Und schlechtes hab ich bisher auch net gehört.


----------



## Ostseefischer (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Moin Moin,
nun aber mal Butter bei die Fische,
was wird den nun vom Kutter gefangen ?


----------



## Micky (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

*Gestern MS KAROLINE:*
30 Angler ca. 30 Fische, Wasser ist einfach schon zu lange zuuu kalt.

Auf der Einigkeit und dem Hai IV kam wohl auch nur recht mäßig Fisch über die Reeling.


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Nana Micky..... Fast 40 Mann und unter 30 Fische!!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Pha wenn man Euch alleine lässt


----------



## Yupii (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Nana Micky..... Fast 40 Mann und unter 30 Fische!!!!


ich hatte zwar auch nur einen Dorsch, aber dafür hatten wir mächtig viel Spass:q:q


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Aber Spass hatten wir! (Insinder) #6#6#6.....:q


----------



## KlickerHH (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Moin Dennis, ich werde mir am 05.02. mal deine heissbegehrte Simone anschauen. Mal sehen, ob sich dein Tipp lohnt. 4 Bugplätze sind schon sicher.

Gruß Klicker


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Jau Simone ist auch was sehr hübsches....... #6 Ich drück Dir die Daumen..... Lass dann mal was von Dir hören!!!


----------



## Micky (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



> Fänge: 30 Angler knapp 30 Fische ICH nichts!!!! Nur 2 Aussteiger!
> Größen: Größter Fisch: 84cm (vom kleinsten gefangen)
> Sonstiges: Hab meine Rute zerledert :r:r:r.....


Das war ja ne lohnende Tour für Dich, aber viel Spass hatten wir .... :q #6 :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Sehr witzig Hase! Ich wünsch Dir solche Tage nicht :q....... Neue Rute ist im Anmarsch...!!!


----------



## Micky (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr witzig Hase! Ich wünsch Dir solche Tage nicht :q....... Neue Rute ist im Anmarsch...!!!


Neue Rute.... Lern doch endlich mal angeln wenn Du das so gerne machst...  :q 

Die nächste Tour ist in Planung, ich sag dann Bescheid !!!


----------



## sunny (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Nimm bitte nicht den 18.02., da kann ich nämlich nicht:q. Nachmittags bin ich im Stadion (Hannover 96 vs. Bayern München) und Abends auf nem Ball.


----------



## SergioTübingen (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Hi,
ich will so Mitte/Ende Februar ein paar Tage zum Angeln an die Ostsee fahren. Allerdings komm ich aus dem tiefsten Süden und war ich noch nie an der deutschen Ostseeküste, nur ein paarmal auf Fünen. 
Ich würd gern mal mit nem Kutter rausfahren und ich würds auch mal gern auf Meerforellen probieren. Gedacht hab ich dabei so an die Ecke um Kiel, da könnt ich mir dann am Wochenende ein Handballspiel des Thw anschauen. 
Ist die Ecke einigermassen erfolgsversprechend, oder sollt ich mich lieber woanders umschauen? Ich hab hier von den Kuttern Forelle und Langeland gelesen. Sind die zu empfehlen? 
Ich bin ziemlicher Anfänger was das Kutterangeln angeht.. Ist es auch vom Ufer aus möglich Dorsche zu fangen oder ist es dafür noch zu kalt?


----------



## Micky (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm bitte nicht den 18.02., da kann ich nämlich nicht:q. Nachmittags bin ich im Stadion (Hannover 96 vs. Bayern München) und Abends auf nem Ball.


Ich werd´s "drüben" mal in die Runde schmeißen...!


----------



## sunny (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Danke dir#6 .


----------



## Carptigers (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

@ SergioTübingen vbmenu_register("postmenu_1018334", true);   

Wir sind am 22 und 23.2 mit der Forelle draußen(naja hoffentlich) :v 

Wenn du Bock hast kannst mir ein wenig über die Finger gucken |bla: 

Mefo leider keine Ahnung.|kopfkrat Gruss Flo


----------



## SergioTübingen (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				Carptigers schrieb:
			
		

> @ SergioTübingen vbmenu_register("postmenu_1018334", true);
> 
> Wir sind am 22 und 23.2 mit der Forelle draußen(naja hoffentlich) :v
> 
> ...


 

hui das wär super. da könnt ich sicher noch was lernen  und da ich zeitlich eigentlich auch flexibel bin, wär das in ordnung.  ich meld mich auf jedenfall nochmal bei dir!


----------



## norge_klaus (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Hallo Spezies !

Habe gerade mal auf der Internetseite von Baltic Kölln Heiligenhafen geschaut, wie es denn um die Laichdorsche steht. Bingo ! Am 22.01.2006 hat man 3 pralle Laichdorsche (ü 40 Pfund) auf die Planken der MS Einigkeit gelegt.     (Fotos siehe Baltic Kölln)

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Norbi (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Moin Klaus !
So ist es leider.Das Baltic u.die Kutterkapitäne das ätzende Spiel mit machen
macht mich besonders betroffen.Ich finde man sollte seinen Unmut im
Gästebuch der Einigkeit kunttun.Andere Foren haben schon den Link zum
entsprechenden Kutter rausgenommen.
Gruß Norbi


----------



## Carptigers (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Habe gerade Webcam geguckt... Die müssen heute auch wieder große gehabt haben... Die Leute standen alle vor Balltic. Ich hätt die Fische wieder reingesetzt :l


----------



## djoerni (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

mahlzeit!

werde dann auch mal meinen senf zu dem thema dazugeben bei dem ich jedes mal wieder:vkönnte. solange einige kutter ob von heiligenhafen oder woanders aus geziehlt die laichgründe anfahren und es noch immer leute gibt, denen einer abgeht wenn sie nen schwangeren dorsch in der hand haben, solange wird das auch keiner unterbinden können. ich verstehe zwar die denkensweise nicht ganz (will ich auch gar nicht). ich will auch mal nen kapitalen dorsch fangen, dass ist doch als normaler meeresverrückter ganz normal, aber dieses sinnlose abschlachten oder keschern und dann verendet sie sowieso am stress in der laichzeit passt nicht in eine zeit in der die großen laichmamas sowieso schon knapp sind. da fahre ich lieber im sommer los und versuche da einen vernünftigen, wohlschmeckenden dorsch zu fangen, der laichfrei ist und festes fleisch hat.  so, wünsche allen eine kurzweilige dorschpause auf den einschlägig bekannten kuttern. 


gruß aus scheeßel
djoerni


----------



## kiepenangler (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				Carptigers schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gerade Webcam geguckt... Die müssen heute auch wieder große gehabt haben... Die Leute standen alle vor Balltic. Ich hätt die Fische wieder reingesetzt :l



jo, die hatten einen von 19kg...........die hatten ja jetzt in den 3 tagen soviele fische um 40 pfund, wie das ganze letzte jahr zusammen...........


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Hi Leute,
nu fangt doch hier nicht auch noch mit den Laichdorschen an. Dafür haben wir einen Extrathread wo alles dazu geschrieben werden kann.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Moin,
gibt es eigentlich _Wettpilkfischen--|kopfkrat Wenn ja,wo erfahre ich die Termine|kopfkrat 

Vielen Dank im voraus#6


----------



## kiepenangler (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				Dorsch888 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> gibt es eigentlich _Wettpilkfischen--|kopfkrat Wenn ja,wo erfahre ich die Termine|kopfkrat
> 
> Vielen Dank im voraus#6


moin,
soweit ich weiß, veranstaltet der dmv sowas!? und der landesverband macht doch auch verschiedene vergleichsfischen, auch vom kutter. aber wo du die termine erfährst weiß ich auch nicht, ich bekomme die termine für die landesverbandsfischen vom verein. vllt mal beim vorstand von deinem verein erkundigen!? der sportwart müsste sowas eigentlich wissen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				kiepenangler schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> soweit ich weiß, veranstaltet der dmv sowas!? und der landesverband macht doch auch verschiedene vergleichsfischen, auch vom kutter. aber wo du die termine erfährst weiß ich auch nicht, ich bekomme die termine für die landesverbandsfischen vom verein. vllt mal beim vorstand von deinem verein erkundigen!? der sportwart müsste sowas eigentlich wissen.


 
Das Problem ist,das ich der Meeressportwart bin...........Bin neu gewählt worden:g .
Hast du denn ein Link,wo ich die Termine erfahren könnte??
Unseren alten Vorstand,kannste vergessen-die haben sich um nix gekümmert............. :v


----------



## kiepenangler (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				Dorsch888 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist,das ich der Meeressportwart bin...........Bin neu gewählt worden:g .
> Hast du denn ein Link,wo ich die Termine erfahren könnte??
> Unseren alten Vorstand,kannste vergessen-die haben sich um nix gekümmert............. :v


ne, n link habe ich leider nicht. ich angel selber noch in der jugendgruppe mit und da bekommen wir halt immer von unserem jugendwart die termine für die verschiedenen veranstaltungen. oder sonst mal vom verein aus so nen wettangeln organisieren, sollte doch möglich sein, wenn sich genug leute finden, die da mitmachen würden?!


----------



## gerätenarr (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				kiepenangler schrieb:
			
		

> jo, die hatten einen von 19kg...........die hatten ja jetzt in den 3 tagen soviele fische um 40 pfund, wie das ganze letzte jahr zusammen...........


 
*#h Und trotzdem werden die meisten Angler nict hinfahren! |wavey: *


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Jetzt geht das schon wieder los,das hier diskutiert wird ,ob die Laichdorschangelei sinnvoll ist......Ich glaube,das muß jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.....
Man sollte mal im Board darüber nachdenken,ob man nicht den Kapitän von der MS Forelle sperren sollte.......Denn dieser ist mediengeil und will dieses Jahr den 60 Pfünder fangen lassen...............#q #q #q 
Gruß stefan


----------



## Klaus S. (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				kiepenangler schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Dorsch888*
> _Moin,
> gibt es eigentlich _Wettpilkfischen--|kopfkrat Wenn ja,wo erfahre ich die Termine|kopfkrat
> ...


 
NEIN, der DMV hat mit Wettpilkfischen nichts zu tun!!!!! Es gibt dort Gemeinschaftsangeln aber KEIN Wettpilkfischen!!!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Und wo ist der Unterschied zwischen ein Wettangeln und Gemeinschaftsangeln.....#c 
meines Wissens nach werden beim "Gemeinschaftsangeln " auch Pokale pder Sachpreise vergeben -oder#c #c #c


----------



## Toffee (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

@Dorsch888

In den Augen von Tierschützern ist Wettangeln, der gewissenlose Wettkampf zwischen Anglern , möglichst viele Fische "abzuschlachten" um einen Sieger zu ermitteln.Deshalb ist das Wort "Wettkampfangeln oder Wettpilkfischen" unter organisierten Anglern verpöhnt.Man spricht daher von Gemeinschaftsangeln , um die Soziale Komponente des Erlebens auch mit der Natur hervorzuheben.Ein schwieriges Thema, da die wir Angler immer wieder von "Tierschützern" wie PETA angefeindet und teilweise angeklagt werden.Ich meine , Pokale sind ok.Das deutsche Tierschutzrecht ist sehr streng und untersagt sogenannte Wettangeln.Die Spitze wäre , wenn jemand bei einem organisierten Wettangeln noch Preisgelder für die Plazierten aussetzt....Da hat die Anti-Angler -Fraktion wieder ein gefundenes Fressen , und das wollen wir ja hier schließlich alle nicht.

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Klaus S. (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Hallo @Dorsch888 |wavey: 
das sagt doch schon der Name, beim Wettangeln steht die Wette als solches im Vordergrund und beim Gemeinschaftsangeln die Gemeinschaft der Angler. Und der DMV ist nunmal eine große Gemeinschaft die KEINE Wettangeln veranstaltet. Wettangeln ist in Deutschland verboten!!! 
Ich denke mal nun ist hierzu genug gesagt worden denn es geht hier um das Kutterangeln und wir wollen doch nicht diesen schönen Thread zutickern.


----------



## larsgerkens (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

wie siehts aus mit heringen? habe jetzt des öfteren gelesen, dass die kutter momentan heringe anfahren..... kann man den kleinen silbelingen auch vom kleinen boot vor der küste auf die schuppen rücken?


----------



## vazzquezz (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				larsgerkens schrieb:
			
		

> wie siehts aus mit heringen? habe jetzt des öfteren gelesen, dass die kutter momentan heringe anfahren..... kann man den kleinen silbelingen auch vom kleinen boot vor der küste auf die schuppen rücken?



Denke schon ... ist die Frage wie Du Kleinboot meinst!
Ich war am Sonntag mit der MS Christa von Wismar aus im Seegebiet vor Boltenhagen, Wassertiefe ca. 20m. Hauptziel der Angler dort waren Heringe. Von "kleinen Silberlingen" zu sprechen wäre allerdings vermessen! Klamotten von bis zu 30cm waren dabei! Der Käptn sprach von Echowolken bis zu 10m Dicke!!! Und gierig waren die Biester ... 
Die gingen sogar auf Pilker und Twister los #d !

V.


----------



## larsgerkens (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

nich schlecht!!!!!! mit kleinboot meine ich ein schlauchboot von 3,4 m länge... aber ohne echolot lässt sich da wohl sowieso nix machen!!


----------



## vazzquezz (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				larsgerkens schrieb:
			
		

> nich schlecht!!!!!! mit kleinboot meine ich ein schlauchboot von 3,4 m länge... aber ohne echolot lässt sich da wohl sowieso nix machen!!



Ich hab meine Schlauchwurst erst seit August letzten Jahres, und hab auch ohne Echolot meine Heringe gefangen! In der Lübecker Bucht werden, wenn ich zurückdenke,  immer Heringe gefangen.  Vielleicht nicht solche Größen, aber wenn Du bis auf 20m Tiefe (tiefer wirds nicht) fährst, und dort Heringsvorfächer benutzt, gehst Du, denke ich, nicht leer aus!

V.


----------



## SergioTübingen (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

also ich hab hier noch son altes urlaubs-schlauchboot mir billigpaddeln rumliegen.. sollte ich das vielleicht mitnehmen wenn ich nächste woche an die ostsee fahre? |jump:


----------



## SergioTübingen (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

also ich hab hier noch son altes urlaubs-schlauchboot mir billigpaddeln rumliegen.. sollte ich das vielleicht mitnehmen wenn ich nächste woche an die ostsee fahre? |jump:


----------



## Agalatze (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				KlickerHH schrieb:
			
		

> Moin zusammen, es ist Sonntagmorgen und meine Wut ist inzwischen verraucht.........aber ich fang mal von vorne an.
> Am 04.01.2006 hab ich bei Familie Stengel angerufen und 4 Plätze auf der Karoline gebucht. Sie sagte, das Boot liegt momentan in der Werft, sie wird sich den Freitag darauf melden, wenn es nicht klappt. Ich bekam keinen Anruf, also nahm ich die Sache selbst in die Hand. Die gute Nachricht: Wir Fahren. Ich war echt froh und fing langsam an, alle Sachen nach und nach für den bevorstehenden Angeltag bereitzulegen. Dann kam Freitag der 13., ich bin überhaupt nicht abergläubisch, aber es musste was kommen. Heikos Frau rief an und sagte: Wir können nicht fahren, es haben sich nur 6 Leute angemeldet. Sie hatte mein vollstes Verständnis, denn die sollen ja kein Minus machen. Gleichzeitig bekam ich hektische Gesichtsflecken. Was machen wir jetzt. Sie sagte, fahrt ruhig los, die Kutter sind nicht so voll, ihr werdet auf jeden Fall einen Platz bekommen. Ich war ihr wirklich dankbar für den Anruf, denn sowas ist heute wirklich eine Seltenheit. Ich also auf www.Kutterliste.de und das Telefon in der Hand. Wo sollen wir fahren?????? Reederei Nagel ist schon seit Jahren gestorben, weil die mehrere Male einen sehr schlechten Dienst betrieben haben. Hab dann einige Schiffe angeschaut und etwas telefoniert. Auf der Blauort war Bug und Heck schon voll, wie immer Egbert. Die Nordland war komplett voll. Die Einigkeit liegt noch in der Werft. So langsam wurde die Luft dünner. Dann sah ich die Seeteufel, schöner Bug, schönes Heck. Ich also angerufen und mit Frau Much gesprochen. Habt ihr noch Plätze? Ja, kein Thema. Wieviel seid ihr? 3! Ok, dann sehen wir uns morgen. Ihr müsst um 6.45 Uhr da sein, weil es um 7.30 los geht!!!!!!!! Ich hab mich diebisch gefreut, weil die Prognosen für den Tag sehr gut waren. Wir sind also pünlktlich um 5.15 auf dem Schiff gewesen und haben das komplette Heck bekommen. Was sollte jetzt noch schief gehen????? Wir also wieder zurück ins Womo und noch einen Kaffee gemacht, etwas gegessen und dann zu Baltic Kölln, die Apothekerpreise angeschaut. Mit einem lachenden und einem weinenden Auge. Lieber Herr Kölln, 11cm Kopytos für 1 Euro das Stück ist echt teuer!!!!!!! Naja, Ihre Rolex Submariner kommt ja auch nicht von Aldi. In Hamburg an der Gummitanke kosten 5 Stück ca. 3 Euro. Ich habe also noch schön über die Preise gelacht und bin dann mit den Jungs aufs Schiff. Wir also zu den Ruten und alles fertig gemacht. Danach sind wir rein und haben uns einen Kaffee für sage und schreibe 1,30 Euro geholt. Ich dachte, die spinnen doch. Vor der Währungsreform hat er 1,30 DM gekostet. Wie alle, haben die nur das Währungszeichen geändert. Wir haben uns dann an einen Tisch gesetzt und schön ne Runde Klabber Jas gespielt. Um halb8 habe ich auf die Uhr geschaut und gesagt gleich geht es los. Um 7.50 Uhr lagen wir immer noch am Kai. Was ist los? Haben die die Zeiten geändert? Kurz darauf ging es los. Etwas verärgert freute ich mich trotzdem und dachte insgeheim, dann wird er wohl die Zeit ranhängen. Pustekuchen!!!! Wir waren sogar schon vor halb4 wieder im Hafen. Das nur vorab. Gegen 9.00 kam die gute Küchenfee mit der kotterigen Schnauze und sagte ihr müsst euer Fahrgeld bezahlen und Essen bis halb10 bestellen. Mit diesem Fullmetal-Jacket-Ausbilderton konnte ich nicht so recht umgehen. Was solls, wir waren kurz vorm Fischen. Dann ging es los. Erster Wurf, Volltreffer, kein Nemo und ich war zufrieden. Dann folgte Stille und Trauer, keine Fische mehr, auf dem ganzen Boot nicht. Der Skipper hatte aber die Ruhe weg und blieb mal 30 Minuten erfolgslos auf der Stelle. Seine beide Helfer waren bemüht die einstellige Zahl der Fische an den Kapitän zu übermitteln. Jungs, 2 Jahre Schule mehr und es wäre euch nicht so schwer gefallen....... So ging es dann bis zum Mittag. Mittag???? Es gab nichts, sie sagte: Ich habe nur 4 Leute für Suppe, dafür mache ich den Herd nicht an. Und wieder dieser Ton vom alten Bundeswehrspies. Ich war derbe genervt, keine Fische, keine Suppe und kein fähiger Kapitän. Dann kamen wir an eine Trift, wo Fische gefangen wurden und auch ausgestiegen sind. Nach dem dritten Wurf kam das Tuten von der Brücke. Ich dachte, das darf doch nicht wahr sein. So ein Riesen*********!!!!!! Ich hätte ihn würgen können. Mittendrin entdeckte ich noch an der Essenausgabe eine Blindenbinde. Ich fragte, ob man die kaufen kann, mit dem Gedanken, sie dem Skipper zu schenken. Sie sagte nur: die hat jemand vergessen.....ich dachte nur: Bring sie doch hoch, der Weg ist nicht so weit auf die Brücke. Er hat sie doch nur vergessen. Als wir dann wieder im Hafen waren, fragte ich nur: Bekommen wir noch eine Entschädigung? Da waren von der Küchenfee wirklich alle Gesichtszüge entgleist.
> 
> Leute denkt doch mal daran, dass die Angler eure Löhne und Gehälter bezahlen, euren Kindern das Essen und die Kleidung finanzieren und eure Mieten Zahlen. Behandelt man wirklich so seine Kunden??????
> ...


 
tja was soll man dazu sagen ?
GENAU aber wirklich genau so habe ich das auch erlebt, aber bei uns war keine olle an board sondern klaus, der war ganz nett. er erzählte uns die blindenbinde wäre für den kapitän wenn er die fische nicht findet.
bei uns wurde auch kaum fisch gefangen, haben wohl nur max 7 drif´ten gehabt. die längste war knapp ne stunde usw usw...
mehr braucht man wohl nicht sagen oder ?


----------



## Wulli (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Moin,


war heute mit der MS Langeland unterwegs (siehe Fangmeldungen).

Möchte auf diesem Wege sagen, dass die Langeland ein echter Top-Kutter ist! Alle sind freundlich und der Kpt. gibt sich echt viel Mühe! Prädikat: sehr empfehleswert!


P.S. hatte noch eine Metallplatte von ca 3-4 Kg. an Board gezogen! Das war ein Drill!!|rolleyes #q |krach:


----------



## Agalatze (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

@ wulli
wieviel wurde denn insgesamt gefangen ?
habe gehört dass holger kobarg ganz gut mit naturköder gefangen hat


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> 
> war heute mit der MS Langeland unterwegs (siehe Fangmeldungen).
> ...



wer reißt denn solche pilker von 3-4 kg ab :q :q  :m 

was meint ihr,eher noch 2-3 wochen warten bis es wärmer wird,so anfang märz??


----------



## Wulli (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Moin,

Wattis sind derzeit der Top-Köder. Es wurden reichlich Dorsche auf Naturköder auf der Langeland2 gefangen. Insgesamt war das Fangergebnis recht gut. Doch der Nturköderangler war ungeschlagen!

Wulli


----------



## alberto (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

ich fahre morgen mit der forelle raus ... ist noch einer mit dabei??
oder hätte bock drauf ??


----------



## Kurzer (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Moin zusammen,

war Samstag mit der MS Südwind (Fehmarn / Burg) unterwegs. Es war der Hammer was da an Dorschen kam! Der erste Dorsch der an Board kam war 1,12 m lang!


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Jo so sehen halt Laichdorsche aus......


----------



## alberto (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

na das sind doch mal fische ...
mit was für einen gerät hast du gefischt ... bernhard sagte ich sollte pilker bis 300 gramm mitnehmen ...


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Und wie waren sonst die Fänge in Stck-Zahlen??? Und andere Größen???


----------



## Kurzer (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Moin Dennis,

ja da hast Du wohl recht... die Stückzahlen waren pro Nase auch ganz ordentlich ich schätze mal mind. 2 pro Nase sind's schon gewesen. Ich hatte 5 Dorsche.


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Na dann ist das doch OK. Ich fahre am 12.02. mit dem Kreis auf Kuttertour von Laboe aus......

@Alberto.... Wie Bernhard meinte 300g Pilker???


----------



## Kurzer (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Wünsch Dir was Dennis! Übrigens unter 200 gr Pilker ging nichts! Starker Wind und die Tiefe lag so zwischen 20 und schätzungsweise 30 m.


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> Wünsch Dir was Dennis! Übrigens unter 200 gr Pilker ging nichts! Starker Wind und die Tiefe lag so zwischen 20 und schätzungsweise 30 m.



Krass das glaub ich fast nicht!!! Dann muss ich mal sehen, dass ich doch 200er mitnehme fürs Jiggen!


----------



## alberto (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

das solltest du wirklich !
morgen sollen es 4-5 windst. werden ... und dann die tiefe...
da muss man schon schwer pilken ...

dennis kannst doch morgen mitkommen :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Geht nicht muss doch arbeiten! Wieso bist Du morgen unterwegs??? Und mit welchem Schiffchen???


----------



## FreeLee (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Moin Leute,

ich hab am Telefon erfahren, dass zu hause ein Gutschein für ne Fahrt auf der FORELLE liegt. Gesponsort von der Zeitschrift BLINKER. 

Hab ja schon viele Fangmeldungen von dem Kahn gehört. Könnt Ihr mir mehr davon berichten? Wo liegt die FORELLE eigentlich? Wohin fährt der Pott? Womit muß ich rechnen? Was mitnehmen?

Danke schonmal für Eure Antworten.


----------



## Toffee (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Hallo Lee,

die MS Forelle liegt in Heikendorf  am Yachthafen(Kiel-->>Laboe) Heikendorf ist ausgeschildert.Erforderlich ist eine normale Pilkausrüstung.Reichhaltiges Frühstück (Brötchen mit verschiedenen Belägen wie Salami, Lachs, Ei, Mett usw) sowie ein Mittagessen aus der Pfanne bzw Topf (Keine Einheitssuppe!!) ist im Fahrpreis mitenthalten.Deshalb ist das Mitbringen von eigenen Speisen und Getränken nicht gestattet.Das solltest du auch beachten.

Sonst brauchst du nur eine normale Pilkausrüstung, Filetiermesser usw.

Sonst gäbe es da nichts.

Gruß Toffee


----------



## alberto (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

@ freelee ..einen gutschein von der forelle im blinker ...
wie kommt man denn dazu??
oder ist er in jedem heft bei??

@ dennis 
ich habe morgen noch urlaub und es kribbelt zu dolle in den fingern ...
ich fahre morgen mit der forelle raus .. sind noch plätze frei|supergri 
also ran an deinen urlaub :m


----------



## Silverstar (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

War am SA. von H-hafen aus los. war ne super tour Wind 4-5 bft. da gabs einen der hat lieber die Fische gefüttert. mussten dan weiter unter land fahren um ein einigermaßen normales angeln zu betreiben.


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				alberto schrieb:
			
		

> @ dennis
> ich habe morgen noch urlaub und es kribbelt zu dolle in den fingern ...
> ich fahre morgen mit der forelle raus .. sind noch plätze frei|supergri
> also ran an deinen urlaub :m



Dann grüß bitte den Bernhard von mir entweder mit meinem Nick oder mit meinem Name aus Malente.... Dann weiß er bescheid #6... Fang wat!


----------



## FreeLee (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

@Toffee:

Firma dankt, ich denke, ich werd da mal hoch toben. Der Gutschein deckt ja auch die Verpflegung ab. ))

@Alberto:

Den Gutschein haben die mir geschickt, weil ich bei der "Fisch-Hitparade 2005" nen 2. Platz gemacht hab. Wär mir neu, dass die sowas den Zeitschriften beifügen. Dann würd sich son Abo ja doch noch lohnen, wa? ))


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

man was lese ich da??mit 200 gramm angeln,das artet ja fast schon in arbeit aus,macht das pilken denn so noch spaß?
mein stock macht eh nur 150 gramm mit,dann ist aber auch absolutes ende im gelände!

und nur 2 fische fangen,na ja,da stell ich mir schöneres vor!


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Och mit Deiner Rute kannst Du auch mit 200 Fischen. Ging auch mit meiner, ist aber nicht mehr der Hit! Ich werd dann wohl doch die 20lbs Inline mitnehmen nur für den Fall, dass ne extreme Strömug herrscht.....


----------



## KlickerHH (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Moin Dennis,

das war ja wohl ganz grosses Tennis auf der Simone.
Plätze reserviert, der erste Kaffee ging auf den Skipper und freundliches Personal. Was auch wirklich wichtig ist, zivile Preise. 80 Cent!!!!!! für einen Kaffee. TRAUMHAFT!!!!!! Leckeres Essen war auch dabei (die Gulaschsuppe ist zu empfehlen). Ein wirklich gelungener Tag, abgerundet mit vielen Fischen und geilem Wetter. Danke für den Tipp.
Allerdings hatte die Sache auch einen Haken: die Rufe nach dem Gaff kamen leider nur vom Heck, ich stand am Bug.......:c :v 

Gruß Klicker


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				KlickerHH schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Dennis,
> 
> das war ja wohl ganz grosses Tennis auf der Simone.
> Plätze reserviert, der erste Kaffee ging auf den Skipper und freundliches Personal. Was auch wirklich wichtig ist, zivile Preise. 80 Cent!!!!!! für einen Kaffee. TRAUMHAFT!!!!!! Leckeres Essen war auch dabei (die Gulaschsuppe ist zu empfehlen). Ein wirklich gelungener Tag, abgerundet mit vielen Fischen und geilem Wetter. Danke für den Tipp.
> ...




Freut mich, dass Dir die Simone gefallen hat #6.... Ist wirklich was feines!!!


----------



## KlickerHH (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Jau, da hast du Recht. Sag mal, fährst du auf die Laboer-Dorschtage?
Hab voll Bock, kenne aber keinen, der mitfährt......alleine sucks...


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Ich bin jetzt am SO das erste Mal in Laboe. Kenn mich dort im Bezug der Kutter nicht aus.... Geplant war es nicht. Mal sehen....:q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin jetzt am SO das erste Mal in Laboe. Kenn mich dort im Bezug der Kutter nicht aus.... Geplant war es nicht. Mal sehen....:q


 
Du wirst begeistert sein....Mit welchen Kutter fährst Du denn raus;+


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Das weiß ich selbst nicht. Das erfahr ich erst am SO morgen.... .......


----------



## alberto (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

ich war am dienstag draußen mit der forelle .... mit 10 mann wind um 5-6 regen pur ...
war der hammer und bernhard der alst dorschjäger ist echt nach dänemark hoch ... 3 stunden anfahrt hat einigen leuten das essen aus dem gesicht geworfen ...
aber es war sehr geil ...!!
geangelt mit pilkern zwischen 150-250 gramm
ich hatte einen 10 pfünder und drei normale 
der größte an bord war ein 17 pfünder 

es war echt geil von bernhard das er überhaupt den dorsch dort oben gesucht hat .. abrr leider blieben die ganz großen aus ...
aber beim nächsten mal klappt es sicher !!
also jungs viel spass beim dorsch ziehen


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				KlickerHH schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Dennis,
> 
> das war ja wohl ganz grosses Tennis auf der Simone.
> Plätze reserviert, der erste Kaffee ging auf den Skipper und freundliches Personal. Was auch wirklich wichtig ist, zivile Preise. 80 Cent!!!!!! für einen Kaffee. TRAUMHAFT!!!!!! Leckeres Essen war auch dabei (die Gulaschsuppe ist zu empfehlen). Ein wirklich gelungener Tag, abgerundet mit vielen Fischen und geilem Wetter. Danke für den Tipp.
> ...




Sauber Sauber! #6


----------



## Das_Lo (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß, daß es den Laberthread gibt, daher nur ganz kurz:
> 
> Fisch war da, daher die Driften. Der Fisch wollte aber nicht beißen.


 
Ganz ehrlich Falk, wenn Fisch da mal da war, dann wurde auch gleich gefangen und das war nicht oft der Fall.
Oft kam es vor das wir eine Stelle angefahren haben an der in jedem Fall die Blauort und verschiedene ander bereits lagen, das ist ja nicht ungewöhnlich, nur waren wir immer letzter und alle anderen nahmen ihe Fahrt wieder auf als wir stoppten. Nicht um von Steuer- nach Backbord zu drehen, wohlgemerkt.
Ich weiß das es mit dem Echo immer so eine Sache ist und das gerne Koordinaten angefahren werden die einfach in der Vergangenheit Fisch brachten oder die genaue Grundstruktur bekannt ist, es war leider einfach nicht erfolgreich.


----------



## Gast 1 (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				Das_Lo schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz ehrlich Falk, wenn Fisch mal da war, dann wurde auch gleich gefangen und das war nicht oft der Fall.



In aller Regel suche ich mir meine Stellen selbst, bzw. greife auf sehr viele abgespeicherte Stellen zu.
Sehr viele Stellen sind bei den Kieler Kuttern bekannt und daher liegen auch oft mehrere Kutter auf den gleichen Driften.

Trotzdem habe ich im Spätherbst und auch wieder am Samstag festgestellt, daß der Bildschirm oft schwarz vor Fisch war, aber nichts rauskam. Das war meißt morgends. Anschließend war kein Fisch mehr zu sehen und zum Nachmittag habe ich fast immer noch was gefunden. Da haben die Dorsche dann auch gebissen.

Jetzt fragt man sich, warum die Dorsche nicht auf unsere Köder gehen.
Als Möglichkeit ziehe ich in Betracht, daß sie wegen der Masse an Futter, einfach satt sind.


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Ob satt oder nicht, das kann ich nicht sagen, aber gestern hatten wir einen Kollegen, der einen 50iger Dorsche fing, der TATSÄCHLICH den Pilker und BEIDE Jiggs sauber im Maul hatte und zudem noch voll mit Kleinfischen war! Also ich denke, dass die Dorsche sehr gierig sind und dennoch zu schnappen! Das Phänomen, dass die Jungs nicht beissen, das Lot voll mit Fischen ist, hab ich mit meinem Bruder auch schon oft erlebt! Ich tippe eher auf Strömungen warum sie nicht beissen. Kann ja sein, dass in dem Moment ne falsche Strömung läuft. Fische sind ja auch wetterfühlig.... So denke ich!!!!! Kann ja sein, dass ich da einen Denkfehler habe :m....


----------



## micha_2 (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Ich hatte mal ein Erlebnis!
Habe einen Fisch sehr weit draußen gehackt. Während des ranpumpens hat mein Nachbar rausgeworfen( wir fischten beide mit einem Jig), und sage und schreibe beim ranpumpen, war mit einem male die schnur locker und er hat im absinken sich den jig vom nachbar genommen. der spinnt ja werdet ihr jetzt sagen, aber es war bei den landesmeisterschaften und wir haben den dorsch mit beiden jig's in der oberlippe einigen gezeigt, damit es überhaupt jemand glaubt.


----------



## Gast 1 (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Und, ganz vergessen: Wir hatten Vollmond.

Der ist auf Dorsch in der Brandung sehr schlecht, aber am Tag?


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Und, ganz vergessen: Wir hatten Vollmond.
> 
> Der ist auf Dorsch in der Brandung sehr schlecht, aber am Tag?




Na also.... Ich seh den Mond als Schuldigen! Meine Erfahrung ist genau diese, dass tags und nachts schlechte Fänge waren, auch von Booten, wenn wir einen ungünstigen Mond hatten. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es an Mondphasen und Gezeitenphasen liegen kann......|bla: :m


----------



## Nightbird61 (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Moin .
,wollte Montag mal mit der Blauort raus.Könnte einer mal Aktuelles berichten?


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				Nightbird61 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin .
> ,wollte Montag mal mit der Blauort raus.Könnte einer mal Aktuelles berichten?




Letzte Woche auf der BLAUORT mit 40 Mann 205 maßige Dorsche von 40 bis 90 cm gefangen. Leider wurden auch noch an die 30 untermaßige Dorsche gefangen........ Also es geht auf jeden Fall was.........


----------



## Zanderstipper (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Moin!
Wie unter Fangmeldungen geschrieben, waren wir am Do. auf der Langeland. Die Fänge waren durchwachsen aber nicht schlecht, SEHR wenig Untermaßige aber auch keine 60+
Wünsche viel Erfolg! Freue mich auf deinen Bericht!


----------



## Fynn_sh (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Moin

mal ne Frage an jemanden der die letzten Tage von Laboe gefahren ist...
Ist die Sirius draußen gewesen? 

Gruß


----------



## Carptigers (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Kann dir Freitag bescheid geben, fahre heute Nacht hoch...


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Letzte Woche war sie nicht draussen. Das war am 12.02..... Ob sie in der Woche los war kann ich Dir nicht sagen.....


----------



## Fynn_sh (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Letzte Woche war sie nicht draussen. Das war am 12.02..... Ob sie in der Woche los war kann ich Dir nicht sagen.....



Dann liegt Andy wohl wieder irgendwo in der Sonne. #d 

@carptigers
thx, wäre nett wenn du mal einen von der Besatzung fragen könntest. Ich nehme an du fährst mit einem Laboer Kutter?!

Gruß


----------



## Carptigers (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Sagen wirs mal so ich fahr da vorbei....


----------



## Macker (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

Soweit ich weiss Ist Andreas im Urlaub und fährt am 03.03 wieder.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

MoinMoin!

Und wie waren die Fänge dieses Wochenende?


----------



## alberto (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen? (Meinungen und Gelaber)*

am freitag waren wir mit der forelle draußen , bester hatte 6 ... größter war ein 27 pfünder ...

am samstag von laboe mit einem privaten kleinboot...hatte der beste 10  stück... es ist viel zu kalt noch in der förde für große schwärme ...
auch in der brandung läuft nichts..


----------

